# pf gift swap ideas



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

ok this may have been done if so sorry  but thoughed for those taking part maybe they can give some clues as to what they like. ie, fav colur if they like chocs or smellies if there male or female if the name dont already give it away lol.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

cheater!  I intend to be difficult for the poor bugger that got me


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

thats a bit mean :001_tt2::lol: lol


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

shells said:


> ok this may have been done if so sorry  but thoughed for those taking part maybe they can give some clues as to what they like. ie, fav colur if they like chocs or smellies if there male or female if the name dont already give it away lol.


great idea come on all gift swap people give some ideas at least a fav colour yay my fav colour pink


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I like fast cars and loose women! Sadly no-one is stalking me though!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Jamie said:


> I like fast cars and loose women! Sadly no-one is stalking me though!


You already go cake hahahahahah


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jamie said:


> I like fast cars and loose women! Sadly no-one is stalking me though!


your alreddy sorted with cake hahahahaha


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes the cake was yummy, and when I get home after the weekend, I may have more cake waiting for me thanks to Katie200


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Yes the cake was yummy, and when I get home after the weekend, I may have more cake waiting for me thanks to Katie200


glad you got it hahahahaha :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Pink, fluffy = win

Big hint though - my critters are my world 

Em
xx


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Pink, fluffy = win
> 
> Big hint though - my critters are my world
> 
> ...


pink fluffy handcuffs, sorted.

Next!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

anyone else need ideas as there brains havent got any like mine lol


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Gratch said:


> pink fluffy handcuffs, sorted.
> 
> Next!


hahahahahahha thats a good one thats what i got my sister once


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't do pink! Enough said!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

lil_muppet said:


> I don't do pink! Enough said!


let's hope whoever got you likes you then now you've said what you *don't* like


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm Female...I think you all have guessed that. If you want to know more about me then you will just have to find out some way but don't stress. I aint fussy. I'd be happy with anything. Its the thought that counts x


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Bump  xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

whos got me? I'm nosey


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

I have not got a clue what to get my person!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Me neither :lol: Out of the people on the list I got the person I've barely spoken to - epic fail :lol:

xx


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

I know how u feel!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Someones getting a new pet spider  It's getting too big for my bathroom


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Me neither :lol: Out of the people on the list I got the person I've barely spoken to - epic fail :lol:
> 
> xx


i am completely stuck hahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Gratch said:


> Someones getting a new pet spider  It's getting too big for my bathroom


:lol: You're an idiot but I love you  :001_wub: xxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I am very easy to get for, I dont mind if you send me a 5p chew, and that is the truth. I got to find out more about the person I have to get for ??????


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Gratch said:


> Someones getting a new pet spider  It's getting too big for my bathroom


Oooo me me me!!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Jamie said:


> Oooo me me me!!


You can have cake if you PM your address


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Gratch said:


> Someones getting a new pet spider  It's getting too big for my bathroom


I take back that id be happy with anything!


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't like liquorice, aniseed or dark chocolate. Otherwise anything goes xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

LyndaDanny said:


> I don't like liquorice, aniseed or dark chocolate. Otherwise anything goes xx


Ooo! I second all those things!

Also I'm a really strict vegetarian, even when it comes to make up and smelly stuffs 

xx


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

Whoever has me is going to have a hard time picking something 

I don't mind what I get just don't get me anything girly or pink


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Randomly visiting everybody's profiles to cover my tracks lol !! Stalkage of the clever kind!

I give enough away on my profile though to be quite honest I am up for anything. All I could possibly add is the fact I am the biggest tomboy going so do with that what you will


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

I just looked through the 'who are you' thread and my person was on there but it was really short - EVERYONE GO BACK AND EDIT YOUR POSTS NOW :lol:

xxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I just looked through the 'who are you' thread and my person was on there but it was really short - EVERYONE GO BACK AND EDIT YOUR POSTS NOW :lol:
> 
> xxxx


oh what a good idea.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> oh what a good idea.....


I must admit I surprised myself :lol: xxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I just looked through the 'who are you' thread and my person was on there but it was really short - EVERYONE GO BACK AND EDIT YOUR POSTS NOW :lol:
> 
> xxxx


yes i bumped the thread as it a good one but my person bit say not much about them so i agree go edit it now pleese im completely stuck on what to get :yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

katie200 said:


> yes i bumped the thread as it a good one but my person bit say not much about them so i agree go edit it now pleese im completely stuck on what to get :yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:


I can help you with some ideas for your person me thinks  xxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I can help you with some ideas for your person me thinks  xxxxxx


i think you can as i am complete stuck any help would be great hahaha hehehe


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

found my person...copied and pasted their info into my Documents....mmmmm this stalking bussiness could get a bit freaky :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> found my person...copied and pasted their info into my Documents....mmmmm this stalking bussiness could get a bit freaky :lol: :lol:


Or scary even!! :blink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> found my person...copied and pasted their info into my Documents....mmmmm this stalking bussiness could get a bit freaky :lol: :lol:


:lol: too far, Julie, just too far :yikes: :frown2: xxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> found my person...copied and pasted their info into my Documents....mmmmm this stalking bussiness could get a bit freaky :lol: :lol:


:yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes: scary hahahahaha


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

hope you all having a happy storking day hehehehehehehe


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Im not going to tell you ner ner n ner ner!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

katie200 said:


> hope you all having a happy storking day hehehehehehehe


No :lol: I don't know the person :crying: I've been all through their threads and everything :lol: xxxx


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

katie200 said:


> hope you all having a happy storking day hehehehehehehe


NO. 
my person is IMPOSSIBLE.
So ima leave the more in dept stalking until tomorrow when my brain is functioning, then, i get paid on friday so will have to take a wizz up the town. or, i might do some tinternet shopping and be naughty and put it on OHs credit card till the weekend


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> I just looked through the 'who are you' thread and my person was on there but it was really short - EVERYONE GO BACK AND EDIT YOUR POSTS NOW :lol:
> 
> xxxx


Ha! I just done the same. And my person ain't flipping well there!!!!!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> I just looked through the 'who are you' thread and my person was on there but it was really short - EVERYONE GO BACK AND EDIT YOUR POSTS NOW
> 
> xxxx


my bit on there is HUGE. 
Might go back and delete it to make it harder for my gifter


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Everyone PM me who you got  I'm going to go insane not knowing


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

I went through the who are you thread to find my person is the POLAR OPPOSITE to who I thought they were... omgosh, thinking cap is ON!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I havent even seen that thread :lol:
Maybe i best start digging


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

no stalker for me yet on my profile  unless of course mine is someone i know


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> no stalker for me yet on my profile  Unless of course mine is someone i know


:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I know who's got who...Ner ner ner ne ner na! :lol:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

argh, now i cant find the bloody 'who are you' thread, this is impossible. ima curl into a ball and die...this is meant to be fun, not stressful  hehehehe


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JJAK said:


> NO.
> my person is IMPOSSIBLE.
> So ima leave the more in dept stalking until tomorrow when my brain is functioning, then, i get paid on friday so will have to take a wizz up the town. or, i might do some tinternet shopping and be naughty and put it on OHs credit card till the weekend


i wont beable to sleep untel i know what im getting my person hahahahah


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jamie said:


> I know who's got who...Ner ner ner ne ner na! :lol:


hahahahaha meanie stop teaseing us hahahaha


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JJAK said:


> argh, now i cant find the bloody 'who are you' thread, this is impossible. ima curl into a ball and die...this is meant to be fun, not stressful  hehehehe


hahahaha i know the feeling fun fun fun  hahaha


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

i do hope everyone has got someone they like or not know.....can you imagine if you had a dislike for your person...what would you buy them?


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> i do hope everyone has got someone they like or not know.....can you imagine if you had a dislike for your person...what would you buy them?


a noose 










Oh blooming GREAT, my person isnt on the who are you thread (i dont think!)


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

im sure everyone is friends on here no noose hahahahaha


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

:yikes: i have no idea who my person is :lol: 


hints from me - i love pink i like ice hockey, im not overy girly :lol: i love tacky thread bracelets, ummm im pretty easy to please :lol:

orrr you can get me a meerkat or a penguin  or sheep/cow/duck :lol:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I would love to answer my door to either.....Channing Tatum in his birthday suit, Eminem in his birthday suit, Jason Statham in his birthday suit or Paul Walker in his birthday suit...............see I am easy


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

This is so much fun :lol: xxxx


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Whoever got me will know what im allergic to (assuming jamie told them!)....so none of than please and thank-a-you!!

Ill make this a little easier: 
I like 'true blood', im not girly in the slightest, i have 2 dogs, i go to pole dancing classes, i like things that can be saved/kept forever. thats enough info for you


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i am having so much fun hehehehehe


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

katie200 said:


> i am having so much fun hehehehehe


my person isnt even online GAH! 
It would help so much if they were posting but nooooooooooooooo i get the awkward one! you watch, their internet will of gone down for the next 13 days now! hmph!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> I would love to answer my door to either.....Channing Tatum in his birthday suit, Eminem in his birthday suit, Jason Statham in his birthday suit or Paul Walker in his birthday suit...............see I am easy


ohhhhhh...now that would be some lovely gift


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

JJAK said:


> my person isnt even online GAH!
> It would help so much if they were posting but nooooooooooooooo i get the awkward one! you watch, their internet will of gone down for the next 13 days now! hmph!


pmsl...thats is funny 

i have no idea either


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

If you don't want to coax info out of me stuff for the cats would be good or chocolates but I don't like fruity ones


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JJAK said:


> my person isnt even online GAH!
> It would help so much if they were posting but nooooooooooooooo i get the awkward one! you watch, their internet will of gone down for the next 13 days now! hmph!


hahahahahaha look for there posts reading though some old post can be funny hahahahah


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Sorted now  

Im just about to order the first part of their pressie, then ima do some more stalking (under cover of course!) and set about ideas for the 2nd and 3rd parts  then ima have to buy a fancy box to send them in, ima print off the postage label too....so theyll never know if its ladies or blokes writing


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Well im a relatively cheap date and easy to please 
Like to pamper myself and my pooch...
Does that sound like a bad singles ad or what xxx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I dont like chocolate


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

JJAK said:


> Whoever got me will know what im allergic to (assuming jamie told them!)....so none of than please and thank-a-you!!
> 
> Ill make this a little easier:
> I like 'true blood', im not girly in the slightest, i have 2 dogs, *i go to pole dancing classes*, i like things that can be saved/kept forever. thats enough info for you


Pics would help out a lot here... 



JJAK said:


> Sorted now
> 
> Im just about to order the first part of their pressie, then ima do some more stalking (under cover of course!) and set about ideas for the 2nd and 3rd parts  then ima have to buy a fancy box to send them in, ima print off the postage label too....so theyll never know if its ladies or blokes writing


Your good, it's almost as if you've done this before! 



XxZoexX said:


> Well im a relatively cheap date and easy to please
> Like to pamper myself and my pooch...
> Does that sound like a bad singles ad or what xxx


My names Jamie, I'm from Herts and I like fast cars and loose women! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Well im a relatively cheap date and easy to please
> Like to pamper myself and my pooch...
> Does that sound like a bad singles ad or what xxx


I'm still interested  :lol: xxxxx


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Jamie said:


> Pics would help out a lot here...


lol, iv only got one...and im fully clothed...have a dirty foot and look like c*ap


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I like this thread, as if you guys remember, I am also stalking! Someone is getting a gift form me as well...


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

i just tried stalking my person and FAILED :lol: this is NOT going well :lol:


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Jamie said:


> I like this thread, as if you guys remember, I am also stalking! Someone is getting a gift form me as well...


It better be me or I'll unfriend you so NYEH


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

still no stalker for me  so it must be a friend i think...unless they are out on the p**s with it being a bank holiday weekend


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> still no stalker for me  so it must be a friend i think...unless they are out on the p**s with it being a bank holiday weekend


you'll never know


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> still no stalker for me  so it must be a friend i think...unless they are out on the p**s with it being a bank holiday weekend


verry likly out on the pi**s today as its the weakend no storker for you hahahaha


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I also love history books! Especially Nazi Germany, American Civil Rights - and will help me with my degree!! It doesn't matter if they are battered, as long as they are still readable


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> still no stalker for me  so it must be a friend i think...unless they are out on the p**s with it being a bank holiday weekend


I'm half pissed and stalking! I can do 2 things at once, but I'm going to visit their profile!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

I just can't cope anymore :lol:

People have given me lots of ideas though..... 

xxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

im on katie overload totally exited and hypo and not a drop of brandy coke tonight hahahahaha


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

*THATS IT MY BRAINS GONE TO MUSH.​*
Im off for a cuppa, biscuits and to watch britains got talent, i shall continue the stalk later...when im full of tea and digestives!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Bump because my person isn't posting  :lol: xxxx


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

neither is mine :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Neither is mine! Or are they?


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Neither is mine lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> Neither is mine! Or are they?


Ooo *nods* nicely done :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I just realised we can't trust anyone anymore....


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Ooo *nods* nicely done :thumbup: xxxx


Thanks I thought that was quite good actually   HAHAHA


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

tbh I dont even know where to start. My person hasnt even been online and doesnt have many revealing threads/posts 

and I am not that good of a stalker lol. I might just drive to the address and sit outside with my binoculars :blink:































:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i had an idea but dont know if it would be aloud hahahaha


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

tipical 10 pages n the person im getting for hasnt posted arghhhhh.
ok so about me im a tomboy my pets and kids are my life n the only thing girly about me is my love for the silly beedy braclets and i so do not do pink lol xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

celicababe1986 said:


> tbh I dont even know where to start. My person hasnt even been online and doesnt have many revealing threads/posts
> 
> and I am not that good of a stalker lol. I might just drive to the address and sit outside with my binoculars :blink:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


*looks outside* hmm....not me then :lol: xxxx


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> tbh I dont even know where to start. My person hasnt even been online and doesnt have many revealing threads/posts
> 
> and I am not that good of a stalker lol. I might just drive to the address and sit outside with my binoculars :blink:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm on the first floor of the flat complex, just to help you see me!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> tbh I dont even know where to start. My person hasnt even been online and doesnt have many revealing threads/posts
> 
> and I am not that good of a stalker lol. I might just drive to the address and sit outside with my binoculars :blink:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


i would like to see that hahashahahaha


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Gratch said:


> I just realised we can't trust anyone anymore....


you are so right.........I thought I saw lightning earlier......it was someone looking through my window with there flashy camera


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> you are so right.........I thought I saw lightning earlier......it was someone looking through my window with there flashy camera


Sorry I like taking pictures.... I promise not to do it again! haha


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

seriously.....all those people who havnt posted or been online....they are steaking us out. I keep twitching my curtains :blink: 

you look out yours and say you cant see strange vehicle's , or someone squatting in your garden behind a bush!!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Sorry I like taking pictures.... I promise not to do it again! haha


I dont mind, just make sure I have clothes on next time please!!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I have my curtains open but someone could be hiding behind my car *goes to check on car* I'm going to asda now, to get some bread if there is any left.......


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I have my curtains open but someone could be hiding behind my car *goes to check on car* I'm going to asda now, to get some bread if there is any left.......


you will be lucky...i could only get three parsnips before :yikes: and that was at four o'clock....bloody shelves were empty...plenty of drink offers on though


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Oooh just thought I would note! I am allergic to bath stuff e.g. bubble bath, shower gel etc..

I have to have my own special one from the doctor


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> seriously.....all those people who havnt posted or been online....they are steaking us out. I keep twitching my curtains :blink:
> 
> you look out yours and say you cant see strange vehicle's , or someone squatting in your garden behind a bush!!


i sow a guy being chases by a dog with another guy after the dog maybe there are storker ahahahahahaha


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

i LIKE anything 

but i will say my pooch is my girl..if she is happy i am happy...ohh and nothing too high in fat if its a treat for my Mave :lol:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I have my curtains open but someone could be hiding behind my car *goes to check on car* I'm going to asda now, to get some bread if there is any left.......


which asda are you going to?
just out of curiousity Singing:


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Weeeelllll.....it'll be my birthday on may 17th so a birthday badge!! Or something birthday-ee! I'll be 28 

My fave colour is purple. I also spend more money on my pets than myself so theres another clue!
I like random things really.
I dont like cuddly toys or sweets though.

And one last thing......I am OBSESSED with butterflys!


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

i love them there gorgeouse creatures


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Is anyone elses stalking a complete failure? 

xxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

purple_x said:


> Weeeelllll.....it'll be my birthday on may 17th so a birthday badge!! Or something birthday-ee! I'll be 28
> 
> My fave colour is purple. I also spend more money on my pets than myself so theres another clue!
> I like random things really.
> ...


its mine on the 13th beat ya :lol: :lol: wish i was only 28 though......so you beat me on that one xxxxx


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Is anyone elses stalking a complete failure?
> 
> xxxx


YES! :lol:

xxxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> YES! :lol:
> 
> xxxxxx


how dare you call me a complete failure :lol: :lol: well you could be....pmsl :lol: xx

ooops got that wrong mis quoted sorry.... xxx pmsl


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Is anyone elses stalking a complete failure?
> 
> xxxx


not a complete failure thiugh they would have more on there bit about themselfs on there profile but well hahahahaha


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Is anyone elses stalking a complete failure?
> 
> xxxx


i meant this one ^^^^^^^ x


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> how dare you call me a complete failure :lol: :lol: well you could be....pmsl :lol: xx
> 
> ooops got that wrong mis quoted sorry.... xxx pmsl


For gods sake....:frown2: :lol: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Is anyone elses stalking a complete failure?
> 
> xxxx


yup mine is aswell. looked up there personal profile and theres nothing there


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> For gods sake....:frown2: :lol: xxxxxxxxxxxx


give me a break i am on the wineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.... x


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> give me a break i am on the wineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.... x


:lol: in your defence - I just tried to pm gratch and somehow managed to send it to myself :lol:

I was thinking 'how could she POSSIBLY have sent me the exact post I just sent her' :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: in your defence - I just tried to pm gratch and somehow managed to send it to myself :lol:
> 
> I was thinking 'how could she POSSIBLY have sent me the exact post I just sent her' :lol: xxxxxx


i actually couldnt stop laughing when she told me this on msn :lol: :lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: in your defence - I just tried to pm gratch and somehow managed to send it to myself :lol:
> 
> I was thinking 'how could she POSSIBLY have sent me the exact post I just sent her' :lol: xxxxxx


mmmm i understand...you did send me a text the other morning thinking i was your Dad :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

As i posted before! Altho re-thinking it as im fussy with make up!

Anything Pink
Jewlery - Silver Only! I prefer earrings...but like any really!

If you do look into make it, it cant be some cheapo brand, sorry....i dont do cheap make up! XD

I like Birds of Prey and Orcas
I love cuddly toys XD [i have far too many already]
Glitter....i love glittery things!
Sparkly.....i love sparkly things!

I also LOVE Primeval, thats a tough one tho cos i have most stuff to do with it and love Formula One, all i have from that is a silver mclaren keyring of the car.

What else can i give my poor gift buying person.....i dont think much else, our cats are too fussy too buy for, so i wouldnt advise on that!

Altho i do have fish, so if you know of treats for fish, then by all means buy something for them!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

im usre my person has vanished off the face of the earth :yikes:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> im usre my person has vanished off the face of the earth :yikes:


unless they have just become invisible to make it harder for you :lol:


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> unless they have just become invisible to make it harder for you :lol:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

My persons still around.....OOOOOOOOOH WHAT A THOUGHT I JUST HAD!!!


*notes it down*


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

errrm im a typical girl i like pink and anything anything retro, i love my animals (and my daughter obviously) i also have a thing for old movie stars (marilyn monroe, audrey hepburn, james dean) and i love Elvis  dont know if this helps


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> mmmm i understand...you did send me a text the other morning thinking i was your Dad :lol: :lol: :lol:


:lol: Ohhhh aye! I'd forgotten that pmsl xxxxxx


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> which asda are you going to?
> just out of curiousity Singing:


The one literally over the road from my house!!  They had no bread, so I bought ale instead


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> The one literally over the road from my house!!  They had no bread, so I bought ale instead


I noticed you didnt come back with bread


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: Ohhhh aye! I'd forgotten that pmsl xxxxxx


i thought heck what have i promised when i was pissed...thought i was gunna have to drive two hours to take you to the gym :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

They had none!! Why??? we aren't all gonna starve to death in 3 days, but all I eat is bread, they could have had anything else just not MY bread


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> They had none!! Why??? we aren't all gonna starve to death in 3 days, but all I eat is bread, they could have had anything else just not MY bread


told ya :tongue_smilie::tongue_smilie::tongue_smilie: at least you got some ale...3 friggen parsnips thats all i got :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks like I'm just going to have to drink it, can't just leave it now can i? 

I got some carrots at 50p a bag  bargain for my piggies


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

shells said:


> yup mine is aswell. looked up there personal profile and theres nothing there


nope how come noone full out there profile anymore hey hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

katie200 said:


> nope how come noone full out there profile anymore hey hahahaha


:lol: I thought that xxxxxx


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Me too! My persons is empty apart from info I already know! Probably so people can't stalk them in general!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: I thought that xxxxxx


hahaha me too people put what your like on your profile we like to read it hahahaha


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Is anyone elses stalking a complete failure?
> 
> xxxx


Yup....I got nothing!!!

I have a question though. Are we supposed to stay annonymous (sp?) even when we send the present?
Or do we put 'from *insert username here* on the gifts we send?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm here









So who has me then?


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> I'm here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no-one they forgot about you :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Buster's Mummy said:


> I'm here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me!

No I haven't :lol:

Or have I? :yikes:

No 

Or HAVE I?! :yikes:

I haven't :frown2:

.....orrrr have I :blink:

xxxxxx


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

I hope my blank profile isn't causing any issues  I never got around to filling it in, and for whoever has me, my user name says it all really lol

Some of my pets are mentioned in old posts of mine, not all of them though!

I haven't added any of my likes to these posts because I was trying to make it interesting


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

bexy1989 said:


> no-one they forgot about you :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Me!
> 
> No I haven't :lol:
> 
> ...


If I wasn't confused before i am now


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


>


:lol: :lol:

im jokiiiing ... no-one could forget you and your typos :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

bexy1989 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> im jokiiiing ... no-one could forget you and your typos :lol:


LOL I am to expect a dictionary am I?


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> LOL I am to expect a dictionary am I?


good idea for whoevers got you :lol: :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

The person who has got BM should buy her a dictionary and circle PUBIC and buy her a bookmark so she can find it straight away!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I LOVE the idea i came up with for my person, i know they'll love it and thats a garuntee!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Staysee said:


> I LOVE the idea i came up with for my person, i know they'll love it and thats a garuntee!


What have you got me then?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> The person who has got BM should buy her a dictionary and circle PUBIC and buy her a bookmark so she can find it straight away!


Somethings are never forgotten...I'm gonna be permanently remembered for the word 'pubic' 

You spend years building a good reputation then a pubic embarrassment


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Rightly so! And you should be pubically ridiculed!!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> What have you got me then?


i got you.......

ME XD


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> Rightly so! And you should be pubically ridiculed!!!


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

MY one isn't even on the who are you thread this is going to be a hard one figuring out what to get


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> MY one isn't even on the who are you thread this is going to be a hard one figuring out what to get


same :lol: im stumped :lol:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I have ordered 2 GIFTS for my person XD....so far


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

i also have a good sense of humor nothing is too shocking or too rude im quite open minded, i like things that make you laugh when they really shouldn't (if that makes sense) not allergic to anything (that i know of lol) if i see somthing that makes me go OMG i buy it, any thing weird or wacky retro ect ect  who ever has got me has got it easy!


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> MY one isn't even on the who are you thread this is going to be a hard one figuring out what to get


Hmmm, I'm not on there


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

im still having problem thinking of what to get the person i got its soooo hard hahahahaha


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

katie200 said:


> im still having problem thinking of what to get the person i got its soooo hard hahahahaha


SAME! :lol:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Also to whoever got me, if you wanna go off course to what i put, go ahead....suprise me, but what i wrote is my basic likes XD but feel free to stalk me and find something else if you wish


Altho i pretty much love any gift given to me.....i had a tea mug when i turned 16 that when you put hot water in it, the blokes trunks dissapeared! 

That was a fantastic gift!

Now im almost 25 and his trunks are permanently off cos its worn off.....oooops XD haha


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> SAME! :lol:


hahahaha just cant fine anything i think is great for them i have question i can ask and it driveing me insane hahahahahahaha


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Staysee said:


> I have ordered 2 GIFTS for my person XD....so far


wow i cant find one gift for my person hahahahahahaha


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

katie200 said:


> hahahaha just cant fine anything i think is great for them i have question i can ask and it driveing me insane hahahahahahaha


i just have no idea what my person likes :lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> i just have no idea what my person likes :lol:


i just dont know what to get the person hahahahaha


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

katie200 said:


> wow i cant find one gift for my person hahahahahahaha


I just did a lil stalking and came up with something! XD

Think of it as a light bulb moment!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

katie200 said:


> i just dont know what to get the person hahahahaha


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Staysee said:


> Also to whoever got me, if you wanna go off course to what i put, go ahead....suprise me, but what i wrote is my basic likes XD but feel free to stalk me and find something else if you wish
> 
> Altho i pretty much love any gift given to me.....i had a tea mug when i turned 16 that when you put hot water in it, the blokes trunks dissapeared!
> 
> ...


erm where can i get one of these mugs???? * frantically serches internet and comes across some ineresting pictures*


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Has anyone got an easy one where they already know the person?
xxxx


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> erm where can i get one of these mugs???? * frantically serches internet and comes across some ineresting pictures*


Its been a VERY popular mug over the years!

When we had a cafe and we became good friends with customers, so my mum would make me bring it down and put hot water in it to show people....then explain i got it for my 16th! haha


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Pfft that would be too easy


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

:lol: more importantly - does anyone want to swap? :lol: xxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Staysee said:


> I just did a lil stalking and came up with something! XD
> 
> Think of it as a light bulb moment!


hahahahaha i need a light blub moment lol


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: more importantly - does anyone want to swap? :lol: xxxx


Nope!  i like mine


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: more importantly - does anyone want to swap? :lol: xxxx


Definitely not


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: more importantly - does anyone want to swap? :lol: xxxx


PAHAHAHAHAHA :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: more importantly - does anyone want to swap? :lol: xxxx


hahahaha you finding your hard to think of a gift for too lol


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

katie200 said:


> hahahahaha i need a light blub moment lol


would you like to borrow my lightbulb?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Gratch said:


> Definitely not





bexy1989 said:


> PAHAHAHAHAHA :lol: :lol: :lol:


PMSL Didn't think so :lol: xxxx


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> PMSL Didn't think so :lol: xxxx


its just too funny :lol: :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Staysee said:


> would you like to borrow my lightbulb?


hahahaha yes pass it need to think of some kinda gift hahahaha


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Heres a Tip!!!!

If you want ideas for someone, maybe talk about something when that persons online....like i spoke about that mug [more by accident - thats how i got this idea] and then Marley Boy commented on where to get one

So there we are, you can get marley boy one of those mugs where things dissolve when you pour hot water in it to reveal something....nawty! XD


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

katie200 said:


> hahahaha yes pass it need to think of some kinda gift hahahaha


Here we are!!!










Best bit, it dont need plugging in! haha

EDIT: THATS NOT ME!!! HAHAH


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Staysee said:


> Here we are!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha thanks let hope it works or my poor person going to end up with i just dont know hahahahahaha:blink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

This is just ludicrous :lol:

elp!


xxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

this is driving me a little katie crazy hahahahahahahaha :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

I think I might be on to something.....

possibly...hmm

xxxx


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> I think I might be on to something.....
> 
> possibly...hmm
> 
> xxxx


Do tell! PM!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I think I might be on to something.....
> 
> possibly...hmm
> 
> xxxx


i am hitting dead ends with my gift thinking so stuck ahhhhhhhh going insane really


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

katie200 said:


> i am hitting dead ends with my gift thinking so stuck ahhhhhhhh going insane really


Nooo you've got an easy person! And more importantly, a lovely person  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Who has Katie got?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Nooo you've got an easy person! And more importantly, a lovely person  xxxxxxxxxxx


lovely person but not as easy as i though


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> Who has Katie got?


Mwahaha not telling :lol: xxxx


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Mwahaha not telling :lol: xxxx


Haha whateverrrrr!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

hahahahahahaha i need i dears i do :blink: and there no magic thread to give me the anwers


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Have any of you got me??


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Well ive just goe through that whole who am i thread and... Nope not on Bah :lol:

Think ive some ideas tho :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

katie200 said:


> hahahahahahaha i need i dears i do :blink: and there no magic thread to give me the anwers


:lol:!!!! I gave you loads of ideas :lol: pm me!



CharleyRogan said:


> Have any of you got me??


I can honestly say I haven't got you xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

OK I am actually quite scared


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

me had a light blub moment yay hahahahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Buster's Mummy said:


> OK I am actually quite scared


S'up with you woman? :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

How you guys getting on?

Remember, you have 4 weeks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> S'up with you woman? :lol: xxxxx


LOL you make me laugh - its scary innit no idea whats going to show up!! What impression have people got of me


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Buster's Mummy said:


> LOL you make me laugh - its scary innit no idea whats going to show up!! What impression have people got of me


I know who has you but not telling  I told them to get you something 'naughty' which is MY impression of you


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Buster's Mummy said:


> LOL you make me laugh - its scary innit no idea whats going to show up!! What impression have people got of me


A lovely one     xxxxxxx

Jamie - I'm having genuine issues with mine  xxxxx


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> A lovely one     xxxxxxx
> 
> Jamie - I'm having genuine issues with mine  xxxxx


I'll swap if you want <3


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Gratch said:


> I'll swap if you want <3


:lol: really?! pmsl :yikes: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Jamie! Can we swap people  PLEASE xxxx


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

No swapping!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Jamie said:


> No swapping!!!


CACK! :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

jamie said:


> no swapping!!!


no cake for you mister


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Whoever gets me: I want my parcel adressed to Gratch Monster and to be dressed to the 9's!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Gratch said:


> no cake for you mister


:lol: back go your carefully chosen items :frown2: xxxx



Gratch said:


> Whoever gets me: I want my parcel adressed to Gratch Monster and to be dressed to the 9's!


and you'll get what you're given :nono:

xxxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i now have idears sort of but dont know if there good ones


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

katie200 said:


> i now have idears sort of but dont know if there good ones


I'm sure they'll be great katie


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Gratch said:


> I'm sure they'll be great katie


Yep  Was just going to say, if they're your ideas, Katie, they'll be brilliant  xxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Yep  Was just going to say, if they're your ideas, Katie, they'll be brilliant  xxxx





Gratch said:


> I'm sure they'll be great katie


ahhhh i dont know i hope there ok me feeling :scared: :scared: hahahahaha


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

katie200 said:


> ahhhh i dont know i hope there ok me feeling :scared: :scared: hahahahaha


Feel free to PM me and I'll reply in the morning  N'night, sleep well x


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Why am I still awake...


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Gratch said:


> Feel free to PM me and I'll reply in the morning  N'night, sleep well x


Thanks you may tell you my ideas see what you think night night


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Why am I still awake...


I am still awake too


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm always awake 

xxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I'm always awake
> 
> xxxxx


hahahaha hello me too how you doing with your person


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

katie200 said:


> hahahaha hello me too how you doing with your person


:lol: rubbish - I'm not having fun :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: rubbish - I'm not having fun :lol: xxxxxx


awwww poor you i have got some ideas i google her but it didnt help much just told me what i alreddy though hahahha


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Anyone still up storking or thinking of gift buying hahahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

katie200 said:


> awwww poor you i have got some ideas i google her but it didnt help much just told me what i alreddy though hahahha


It's a nightmare  xxxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> It's a nightmare  xxxxxxx


hahaha it sure is a night mare and it all started with a idear to give a gift jamie hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

katie200 said:


> hahaha it sure is a night mare and it all started with a idear to give a gift jamie hahahaha


Just pming you xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Just pming you xx


pmed you back


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

ok still nothing from my person arghhhhhhhhh.
hmmmmmm thinking it should be a rule they have to leave a hint on this thread  as i genuinly have no idea for my person they dont give much away


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

shells said:


> ok still nothing from my person arghhhhhhhhh.
> hmmmmmm thinking it should be a rule they have to leave a hint on this thread  as i genuinly have no idea for my person they dont give much away


I've started my gift buying yay Hope you have some luck with your person


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I still think I have one of the hardest people but am very excited about it!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> I still think I have one of the hardest people but am very excited about it!!


I was going insane last night aboutwhat to buy but I think I'm gettin a handle on it hahahaha good luck with your person


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

katie200 said:


> I was going insane last night aboutwhat to buy but I think I'm gettin a handle on it hahahaha good luck with your person


Good luck to you tooo :001_smile:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Good luck to you tooo :001_smile:


Awwww I'll need it lol hope my person likes what I get them


----------



## littleBichon (Oct 4, 2010)

I think I might be ok... ive done a bit of stalking, couple that with superb present buying and I think im onto a winner! :lol:

but in all honesty  im stuck.

I think im relatively easy.. I have a blog that could tell someone quite a bit about the things I like


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

Made a list of what I'm buying my person! Thought it would be really hard! But you just have to dig! 

Looking back at all my posts..... I am quite scared!! I hope my person likes me!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

littleBichon said:


> I think I might be ok... ive done a bit of stalking, couple that with superb present buying and I think im onto a winner! :lol:
> 
> but in all honesty  im stuck.
> 
> I think im relatively easy.. I have a blog that could tell someone quite a bit about the things I like


Hahahahaha that's good if you have a blog that will helP who ever gets you hope your storking is going well too good luck with who ever you got


----------



## littleBichon (Oct 4, 2010)

katie200 said:


> Hahahahaha that's good if you have a blog that will helP who ever gets you hope your storking is going well too good luck with who ever you got


Its not going all that well haha, im giving myself a week to stalk and a week to think and buy a present!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

littleBichon said:


> Its not going all that well haha, im giving myself a week to stalk and a week to think and buy a present!


Giving my self untell Wednesday to order everything so I have tome for it to get to me so I can send it hahaha it so much fun though


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

i am still stuck...i have one idea . but i wouldn't like them to think its rubbish...i would like it but that dont mean anything :lol: :lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

right....going to have to put myself on invisible for a while...i need to do some serious stalking

julie


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> right....going to have to put myself on invisible for a while...i need to do some serious stalking
> 
> julie


how do i do it? anyone 

helpppppppppp!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> how do i do it? anyone
> 
> helpppppppppp!!!!!!


Click on quick links then go down til you find edit options I think it is you should see a box with use invisible mode click in the box then scroll down and save changes.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

danielled said:


> Click on quick links then go down til you find edit options I think it is you should see a box with use invisible mode click in the box then scroll down and save changes.


Thanks Dan xx

has it worked? have i done it right?

juliex


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

my person STILL hasnt been on....so unimpressed!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Thanks Dan xx
> 
> has it worked? have i done it right?
> 
> juliex


Yes it worked you are invisible now.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JJAK said:


> my person STILL hasnt been on....so unimpressed!


Awwww that's not good have you found any of there old post Good luck


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Does anyone have any ideas on what to get your person when they are giving absolutely nothing away???? I'm totally stuck!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

katie200 said:


> Awwww that's not good have you found any of there old post Good luck


Iv got one bit sorted, just waiting for a man to get back to me ...and then thats all done and dusted....but as for a few other small bits....NOTHING! theyve given bob all away. id have more luck finding something for the invisible man then my person


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JJAK said:


> Iv got one bit sorted, just waiting for a man to get back to me ...and then thats all done and dusted....but as for a few other small bits....NOTHING! theyve given bob all away. id have more luck finding something for the invisible man then my person


wow thats a hard one if there not giving nothing away i was stuck but now ive made a start just hope i dont disapoint my person hahahahaha but its all fun hahaha


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

purple_x said:


> Does anyone have any ideas on what to get your person when they are giving absolutely nothing away???? I'm totally stuck!


no idears have you tryed googleing them to see if you can find anything out


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

katie200 said:


> no idears have you tryed googleing them to see if you can find anything out


Yep tried that and still zilch! 
I think everyone in taking part in the gift swap should have been made to reply in this thread about what they like!!!

I just dont want to get my person something they wont like and buying a present for someone that hasn't given anything away is hard


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok guys you can all calm down now, I'm here to post some hints!

Nothing pink.
No gold jewellery (silver only)

That's about it. =/

I would really like anything. Chocolate, smellies, things for the home etc. Really, anything goes!

If you get anything home related...
Kitchen is Red
Lounge is Red and Pale Green
Office room is Pale Green, Brown and my desk has lots of rainbow bits!
Bathroom is Blue
Bedroom is Turquoise and Purple
Spare room doesn't really have a colour theme...


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

purple_x said:


> Yep tried that and still zilch!
> I think everyone in taking part in the gift swap should have been made to reply in this thread about what they like!!!
> 
> I just dont want to get my person something they wont like and buying a present for someone that hasn't given anything away is hard


yeah im the same just want to get my person sme thing they will like i think people should at leas put abit about them selfs on there profile to make it a little easyer hey it hard buying for people when you dont even know there fav colour or anything hey


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

If your really stuck then get smellies for the girls and something amusing or gadgety for the boys! I've been reliably informed that women enjoy getting smellies!

Unusual Gifts, Gadgets, Gift Ideas & Toys | IWOOT

Practical Presents

Gifts, gift ideas and experience days from Buyagift | Unusual birthday gifts

BCool The Gadget Store, Gadgets & Gifts!

Novelty Gifts For Every Occasion | NoveltyGifts.org.uk

What guy wouldn't be happy with...

Glow in the Dark Loo Roll | IWOOT


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jamie said:


> If your really stuck then get smellies for the girls and something amusing or gadgety for the boys! I've been reliably informed that women enjoy getting smellies!
> 
> Unusual Gifts, Gadgets, Gift Ideas & Toys | IWOOT
> 
> ...


hahahahahahaha glow in the dark loo roll how bazar that frekie hahahaha


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

my person STILL hasn't posted :lol: i dont think anyway :lol: *sigh* this will be a LONNNNNNG 4 weeks :lol: :lol:

EDIT: i lie they posted but gave nothing away :lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> my person STILL hasn't posted :lol: i dont think anyway :lol: *sigh* this will be a LONNNNNNG 4 weeks :lol: :lol:


hahahahaha hope they post soon have you googled or old posted them good luck with your person


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

iv just googled my offender...it doesnt come up with bob all....but, i cant tell you what it DOES...come up with...cause itll give it away....! 

Off to email a man about a dog


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JJAK said:


> iv just googled my offender...it doesnt come up with bob all....but, i cant tell you what it DOES...come up with...cause itll give it away....!
> 
> Off to email a man about a dog


coooool lol have fun hahahahaha


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

katie200 said:


> hahahahaha hope they post soon have you googled or old posted them good luck with your person


nothing at all :lol: :lol: im going to have a ponder over the links jamie gave


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

ahahaha part 1 is complete  
Part 2....is still in its early stages...but a solid idea is there and part 3 well...lets not discuss that. 

Hope everyones having fun stalking :tongue_smilie:


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

No fair, I want more stalking to do 
I finished the part of mine that was going to take the longest. Guess I'll sit here and twiddle my thumbs while I wait for the thing I ordered to arrive lol


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

think im finally getting somewhere :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> nothing at all :lol: :lol: im going to have a ponder over the links jamie gave


the glow in the dark tolet roll is creepy hahahahahaha


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> No fair, I want more stalking to do
> I finished the part of mine that was going to take the longest. Guess I'll sit here and twiddle my thumbs while I wait for the thing I ordered to arrive lol


hahahahaha i started mine too lol


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JJAK said:


> ahahaha part 1 is complete
> Part 2....is still in its early stages...but a solid idea is there and part 3 well...lets not discuss that.
> 
> Hope everyones having fun stalking :tongue_smilie:


ooooo sound like your making head way with it im having fun storking yay


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I want to know who has me!!! i'm spending the day stalking and online shopping


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Oooo me...

I love bath lotions and potions, bright nail varnish, reading books, baking/cooking, favorite colour is purple. 

On a diet so nothing unhealthy please!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Is there someone online i can bounce my ideas off, cos i have an idea of something but im not sure how to go about it, so a little help would be awesome.....plus i wanna tell someone the first part of what i already got for this person cos its amazing!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Staysee said:


> Is there someone online i can bounce my ideas off, cos i have an idea of something but im not sure how to go about it, so a little help would be awesome.....plus i wanna tell someone the first part of what i already got for this person cos its amazing!


if its someone i no go for it


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Staysee said:


> Is there someone online i can bounce my ideas off, cos i have an idea of something but im not sure how to go about it, so a little help would be awesome.....plus i wanna tell someone the first part of what i already got for this person cos its amazing!


If it someone I know I will listen hahahaha


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks Bexy and Katie, have messaged you both, wont message anyone else unless they cant think of anything


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Think I have thought of something!!!! 

Would you be offended if it was not brand new . This thing is on eBay? It Is a vintage piece


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

can i pm someone with my idea please anyone..?

let me know what you think, my person is younger than me so don't want to but something for an old person :lol: :lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Think I have thought of something!!!!
> 
> Would you be offended if it was not brand new . This thing is on eBay? It Is a vintage piece


It sounds good Hahahahaha


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> can i pm someone with my idea please anyone..?
> 
> let me know what you think, my person is younger than me so don't want to but something for an old person :lol: :lol:


Pm meeeeeeee hahahahaha


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Think I have thought of something!!!!
> 
> Would you be offended if it was not brand new . This thing is on eBay? It Is a vintage piece


i wouldnt be at all, its the thought that counts


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> can i pm someone with my idea please anyone..?
> 
> let me know what you think, my person is younger than me so don't want to but something for an old person :lol: :lol:


feel free to PM me

btw Vintage piece is AWESOME!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

I think my person has gone into hiding. They aint giving nothing away & I have never spoken or seen this person about. How difficult is mine:cryin:


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

My lil Babies said:


> I think my person has gone into hiding. They aint giving nothing away & I have never spoken or seen this person about. How difficult is mine:cryin:


your not the only one :lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Bexy, Katie and staysee...think i am sorted...


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

My lil Babies said:


> I think my person has gone into hiding. They aint giving nothing away & I have never spoken or seen this person about. How difficult is mine:cryin:


That's a really hard one


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

I think my person has gone into hiding. They aint giving nothing away & I have never spoken or seen this person about. How difficult is mine:cryin:

Strange...how come this has been posted twice & at different times? I only posted this once...Honest.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Thats it mine is sorted  

now the question do i buy something else little or is that enough :001_smile:

thanx again you three you were stars xx

juliex


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Thats it mine is sorted
> 
> now the question do i buy something else little or is that enough :001_smile:
> 
> ...


depending on how much i spend on the first thing i might look at a few little things to go with it


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Thats it mine is sorted
> 
> now the question do i buy something else little or is that enough :001_smile:
> 
> ...


Yay glade your is sorted mines nearly sorted hahahahahaha


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> depending on how much i spend on the first thing i might look at a few little things to go with it


I'm making it up as I go along hahahahahaha half decided half not hehehehe


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

katie200 said:


> I'm making it up as I go along hahahahahaha half decided half not hehehehe


thats like me :lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> thats like me :lol:


Me too my gift will most like contain a few little things as I can never stick to one idear hahahahahaha


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

going to order something nice to put it in now....:lol: this could get addictive...we so have got to do it again in while


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> going to order something nice to put it in now....:lol: this could get addictive...we so have got to do it again in while


Yeah we should have a pf gift month every yeah or something it would be fun


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

how could i be so dim?


ok if whoevers got me hasnt got me owt yet, then


You know i wanna get into conservation right? Well, a book would be fantastic, i've taken a pic of my books so far on the animal world and i do have a small book on conservation elsewhere, but this would be handy for my future!

Obv birds of prey are my biggest interest, but any book at all is helpfull cos as you see i have books on the ocean, dinosaurs etc and the two small books you cant really see? 'Garden Wildlife' and 'Dinosaurs'

See pic below for books i already have just incase!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

I've given up on stalking for a while and have decided to look online at different gift ideas. I've seen something that I like But soo not sure if this person would like it. I know a couple of you would probably love it though. If I got it as a pressie Id be constantly laughing everytime I looked at it. Quite unusual & not something Id buy for myself but would love it if I got something like this. Bet that doesn't make sense ay.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

My lil Babies said:


> I've given up on stalking for a while and have decided to look online at different gift ideas. I've seen something that I like But soo not sure if this person would like it. I know a couple of you would probably love it though. If I got it as a pressie Id be constantly laughing everytime I looked at it. Quite unusual & not something Id buy for myself but would love it if I got something like this. Bet that doesn't make sense ay.


confused.com :blink: :lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

My lil Babies said:


> I've given up on stalking for a while and have decided to look online at different gift ideas. I've seen something that I like But soo not sure if this person would like it. I know a couple of you would probably love it though. If I got it as a pressie Id be constantly laughing everytime I looked at it. Quite unusual & not something Id buy for myself but would love it if I got something like this. Bet that doesn't make sense ay.


Half lost but sound fun hahahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Basically its funny. It's not something I would go out and buy for myself but would love it as a gift. I like buying things to shock people but it isn't horrible & its something that can be kept and displayed if you like a laugh. Not sure im gonna buy it for this person though as really don't know if they would like it. I have a few more ideas, so we will see.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

My lil Babies said:


> Basically its funny. It's not something I would go out and buy myself but would love it as a gift. I like buying things to shock people but it isn't horrible & its something that can be kept and displayed if you like a laugh.


ohhh i get you now 

sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> going to order something nice to put it in now....:lol: this could get addictive...we so have got to do it again in while


You haven't recieved my admin costs yet? :blink:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I'll happily host the next one so Jamie could take part


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Im afraid my PF gift swap is on hold for a few days, jess has given me the scare of my life today so ima have vets costs this week  

I promise ill make it as good as i can though on my now limited funds!


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

my fav colour is purple! i dont do bath products as im a shower girl 

i dont do gold but anything else is good! dont do bracelets or rings or necklaces but love earings... but not big ones!

nothing is too rude! 

im easy!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

lil_muppet said:


> my fav colour is purple! i dont do bath products as im a shower girl
> 
> i dont do gold but anything else is good! dont do bracelets or neclaces but love earings... but not big ones!


im like thats :lol: but i like pink :lol:

cant stand gold urgh love tacky thread bracelets they are such a win for me  loveee belly bars aswell  although i still havent had the guts to change mine


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I stalked my victims threads.....still nothing! hahaha few too many posts to check tho XD


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Iv redone my bit in the "who am i" thread, cause i felt mean taking the original bit off  



...hope it helps the poor sod who got me!


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

im dying to know who has me as their victim


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

lil_muppet said:


> im dying to know who has me as their victim


:lol: same! :lol:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

lil_muppet said:


> im dying to know who has me as their victim





bexy1989 said:


> :lol: same! :lol:


Me three! :001_smile:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i cant wait for 2 weeks!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

lil_muppet said:


> i cant wait for 2 weeks!


4 weeks!


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i cant wait for 4 weeks! why 4 weeks?


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

2 weeks to buy the stuff and then 2 weeks to send it to your victim


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

So really we cant wait for 2-4weeks!


Cos if someones got it all in 2 weeks, they can send right away!


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

right! well i have already bought 3 things for my victim! just waiting till pay day which is when i will be able to buy the final thing for my victim! 

one cute but usefull thing
one thing for the animals
one thing for some indulgence
one rather rude but funny thing! and thts the last thing i have to get!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

How all the Storking going all of youmine gaining so well I almost have it sorted nearly hahahaha


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

lil_muppet said:


> right! well i have already bought 3 things for my victim! just waiting till pay day which is when i will be able to buy the final thing for my victim!
> 
> one cute but usefull thing
> one thing for the animals
> ...


Your victim is lucky!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

my victim is going to become an ACTUAL victim if they dont post something usefull any time soon!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

JJAK said:


> my victim is going to become an ACTUAL victim if they dont post something usefull any time soon!!


mine is sorted [almost] so wanna PM me with who it is and i'll have a think


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

nah im a savy shopper! so far only spent £4!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

lil_muppet said:


> nah im a savy shopper! so far only spent £4!


wow, i'd like some of your advice please! haha

Im kinda a....i see it, i like it, i buy it....then check the price after! haha


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Staysee said:


> mine is sorted [almost] so wanna PM me with who it is and i'll have a think


no  ...dunno if you know them either LOL

im 'sort of' sorted. but it would help SOOOOO much if i got a person i 'kind of' knew. ah wells, im not complaining....i quite like challenges....even if i do rant and rave alot.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I have no clue what to get my person  They have given nothing away whatsoever. At this rate I'm just gonna send off a hamper of chocolate....no one will be disappointed with chocs!


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

Staysee said:


> wow, i'd like some of your advice please! haha
> 
> Im kinda a....i see it, i like it, i buy it....then check the price after! haha


just got luck! but i dont buy tat!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

im so spending well over the £5 min spend i think :lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

purple_x said:


> I have no clue what to get my person  They have given nothing away whatsoever. At this rate I'm just gonna send off a hamper of chocolate....no one will be disappointed with chocs!


mmmm some people would be lmao.....i wouldn't be so if you got me buy away :lol: read further up though...arghhhhhh this is hard...pmsl


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

bexy1989 said:


> im so spending well over the £5 min spend i think :lol:


Me too! 
Although, after Jess' incident this afternoon im going to have to re think pressie 2 & 3 hmph.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

JJAK said:


> Me too!
> Although, after Jess' incident this afternoon im going to have to re think pressie 2 & 3 hmph.


aww im sure your victim will understand


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

JJAK said:


> no  ...dunno if you know them either LOL
> 
> im 'sort of' sorted. but it would help SOOOOO much if i got a person i 'kind of' knew. ah wells, im not complaining....i quite like challenges....even if i do rant and rave alot.


You got me?


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Staysee said:


> You got me?


no, lol, just wondering if youd fall for it


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

bexy1989 said:


> aww im sure your victim will understand


they best do  otherwise ima send them my spaktard dog as a pressie hehehehe!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Man, this thing is hard!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

It does make me wonder tho


Could the people who are saying "Its hard" "I cant find anything"

Are they bluffing?


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Staysee said:


> It does make me wonder tho
> 
> Could the people who are saying "Its hard" "I cant find anything"
> 
> Are they bluffing?


i wish i was bluffing :lol:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Does this face look like its bluffing:










Huh?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Man, this thing is hard!!


It is hard but keep Storking hahahahahaha


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Staysee said:


> It does make me wonder tho
> 
> Could the people who are saying "Its hard" "I cant find anything"
> 
> Are they bluffing?


I'm not bluffing! i don't know the person i got so super hard!


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

35 pages and still nothing from my person hmmm thinking it is on purpose lol . ok so have to be imaginative (said the ann summers rep hehehe) hope my person isnt a prude


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm going to gift wrap mine! And I'm not sure wether to send it as one package or as 4 seperate ones?


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

Shop's are open today right


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

I have to read this entire thread again! Stumped!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

lil_muppet said:


> I'm going to gift wrap mine! And I'm not sure wether to send it as one package or as 4 seperate ones?


I'm wrapping mine too! XD

But ima get a box from work and send it all in that, so its one parcel with lotsa gifts inside!

Stacey dont do half measures when getting gifts ready for someone! XD


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

my person still hasnt blooming being on GAHHH!
and my man still hasnt emailed me back....

This isnt going to plan so far! 


On the plus side, its sunny, which is a brilliant excuse to nip up town and see wheres open


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

JJAK said:


> my person still hasnt blooming being on GAHHH!
> and my man still hasnt emailed me back....
> 
> This isnt going to plan so far!
> ...


they may be on holiday with it being Easter weekend

Juliex


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> they may be on holiday with it being Easter weekend
> 
> Juliex


their not allowed to be


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Hi my person still hasn't wrote anything about there selfs any where grrrrrr Hahahahaha


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I think everyone should expand a little on what they like, cos now im stumped!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> Shop's are open today right


Yep! I've just been holiday clothes shopping!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Staysee said:


> I think everyone should expand a little on what they like, cos now im stumped!


i agree with you on that


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Staysee said:


> I think everyone should expand a little on what they like, cos now im stumped!





katie200 said:


> i agree with you on that


me three, four, five and six!!

totally agree! 
Just gunna watch a film and then ill come divulge a little more about me


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JJAK said:


> me three, four, five and six!!
> 
> totally agree!
> Just gunna watch a film and then ill come divulge a little more about me


Me too everyone get typing about them selfs now hahahaha


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

right....
i is female :lol:
long hair
ears peirced and belly button pierced
...ermm i like girly things
anything pink is fine
i wear makeup, nail varnish
i love cooking 
not so bothered about books
i like music
i love everything about summer...barbis etc
i enjoy walking up in the fells
silver jewellery
to be honest there is not much i wont like 

juliex


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok here we go lol 
Im female 
Blonde long hair
Love anything girly
Love bright colours inc pink (aslong as they dont clash)
Love old skool music 
Love cooking
Love my Dog 
Love books 
Love walking 
Love pampering 
I have ears and belly button pierced 
errrrmmm Im pretty easy going when it comes to gifts.. 

Dunno if that helps anyone xx


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

Female
long hair
numerous piercings (ears, helix, tragus, nose, belly)
like books
love fancy shower gels
like pink and purple
loves my ratboys and hammy
like silver jewellery
like cooking

And off out to pets at home to look for bits for my person!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Female
Loves: Pink, Glittery and Sparkly things, earrings [silver please], expensive make up, birds of prey, orcas, books on animals to help with my conservation

Altho like i said before, if you wanna look into me more and suprise me, go ahead

Im not adverse to naughty stuff like my mug that when hot waters poured it it dissolves the guys boxers XD but nowt too rude cos i still live with me parents! haha

I would not advise getting me anything on Primeval, as i have virtually everything already!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I am female 
Love pink and teddy
Don't have any piering
Like being creative
I have 2cats and a dog
And I also like thing you can keep and look back on


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

backs  the film was great  

Im a girly....but im not a girly girl in the slightest. 
i dont have any nails...cause i bite them! 
Iv got long brown hair (currently)
iv got my ears & belly button peirced & (so far!) 2 tattoos
Id say my fave colour is blue
I own horses and dogs
i cant read  (i lie, i can but iv not read a book in my life!) 
i enjoy sleeping LOL 
I preferr silver jewellry,
Iv got a pandora bracelet,
Im terrified of vampires/horror movies...yet somehow subject myself to them  
I cant stand twilight...its pants! 
i really like things that can be kept forever (im abit of a hoarder like that, if its nice, it goes in special box...for me to keep and show my kids in years and years to come  )


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Im a girll 
love the colour pink 
have my ears pierced twice, by belly peirced and the top of my ear peirced 
love reading, but i've got a kindle so books aren't really any use to me now.
cant stand gold jewellery has to be silver.
got a thomas sarbo charm bracelet and love it 
love my animals to bits  
i love things i can keep forever


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

im back to being undersided ahhhhhhhhhh cant make up my mind hahahahaha hows everyone doing


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

katie200 said:


> im back to being undersided ahhhhhhhhhh cant make up my mind hahahahaha hows everyone doing


Iv given up hahaha
On a serious note, today....i am not stalking! i am having a nice lazy day and will make my brain do some work another day


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

no faire you guys have given fab info ie tatts n peircings n loving bbq n so on but still nowt from my person i didnt think about books etc i love my books have a verry strange mix in them though i love mills n boon and james herburt


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JJAK said:


> Iv given up hahaha
> On a serious note, today....i am not stalking! i am having a nice lazy day and will make my brain do some work another day


im in deap storking though mood suffing the web hahahahas


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

katie200 said:


> im in deap storking though mood suffing the web hahahahas


iv got work at 5, im exhausted and working on a till + stalking + gift ideas = a very tired,grotty, moody Jenna! - not to mention iv got to book some holidays today and i have a feeling my boss is going to say no 

...but tomorrow is another day (and hopfully my person will of actually posted something!)


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Are you guys still having fun?!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Are you guys still having fun?!


No :glare: i cant find anything :nono:

im jokingg  its good fun really


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Are you guys still having fun?!


Its all good fun if people can POST MORE XD hahah

Anyways, question!

When people send the gifts, are they gonna say who its from, or leave a clue as to who its from or when people get thier gifts and post online will you reveal who got who or will we each post online once its all finished saying who we got?

P.S If you wish, next time i'll run the next gift swap?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Are you guys still having fun?!


no/yes im underdesided hahahahaha


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Staysee said:


> Its all good fun if people can POST MORE XD hahah
> 
> Anyways, question!
> 
> ...


:nono: i dont think were ment to tell them shhhhhhh hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

bexy1989 said:


> im so spending well over the £5 min spend i think :lol:


I was going to be nice and stuff but I've got back to my original thinking :lol: pmsl I don't like this game :frown2:

I might just get it anyway and not think about it.

xxxxx


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

katie200 said:


> :nono: i dont think were ment to tell them shhhhhhh hahahaha


Never Ever?!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Staysee said:


> Never Ever?!


Never ever ever ever Hahahahaha


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Maybe when the gift swap is over, we can reveal who got who...!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Maybe when the gift swap is over, we can reveal who got who...!


hahahahahahahaha :nono: :nono: :nono: that wasnt on the sign up deal:tongue_smilie:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

Jamie said:


> Maybe when the gift swap is over, we can reveal who got who...!


Super :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Super :lol: xxxxxx


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

katie200 said:


> hahahahahahahaha :nono: :nono: :nono: that wasnt on the sign up deal:tongue_smilie:


It's up to you guys really, but in my experience of these gift swaps, the truth always comes out eventually!


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

the last time i took part in one of these everyone tried to guess who got there pressie then the person would say if you truly know each other you will know by the gift lol saying that i dont know my person at all so they will never know it was from me i hope lol


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jamie said:


> It's up to you guys really, but in my experience of these gift swaps, the truth always comes out eventually!


:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes::yikes: :devil:   shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh it ment to be a secret gift thing :nono::nono: onone tell hahahahahahahaha


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

katie200 said:


> :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes::yikes: :devil:   shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh it ment to be a secret gift thing :nono::nono: onone tell hahahahahahahaha


:nono::nono::nono::nono: agree with kaite Yikes:yikes::yikes::yikes: thats me hiding forever


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Reading some posts and recieving certain PM's, I'm fairly sure some of you have told others who you got for gift buying advice!!!


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

well i have no idea what to get my person as there not verry informative hmmm maybe i track down there freinds


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> :nono::nono::nono::nono: agree with kaite Yikes:yikes::yikes::yikes: thats me hiding forever


 i am well freked now going in to hiding for sure :yikes: :yikes: ut: ut: ut:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

Jamie said:


> Reading some posts and recieving certain PM's, I'm fairly sure some of you have told others who you got for gift buying advice!!!


No idea what you mean  xxxxxxx


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

Back from Pets at Home with bits for my person's doggies. Took my mind off the fact I am on brink of splitting up with my OH. A fair few of us seem to be mini clones of each other - long hair, pierced, tattooed, silver jewellery, fondness for pink etc etc. Scary or what? Anyhows, I spent too much already and still got bits left to get for my person. Who is not a million miles away from me (big clue hahaha). Hope they like it all.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Reading some posts and recieving certain PM's, I'm fairly sure some of you have told others who you got for gift buying advice!!!


i have no idea what your on about  :nono: :nono: hehehehe


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

LyndaDanny said:


> Back from Pets at Home with bits for my person's doggies. Took my mind off the fact I am on brink of splitting up with my OH. A fair few of us seem to be mini clones of each other - long hair, pierced, tattooed, silver jewellery, fondness for pink etc etc. Scary or what? Anyhows, I spent too much already and still got bits left to get for my person. Who is not a million miles away from me (big clue hahaha). Hope they like it all.


hope shoping did the trick and that you are ok hun. im with you on the tatts n peircings not so on the pink lmao


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

maybe we need one of those pole things with 3 choices
1) you have got your gifts
2) you know what your getting 
and 3) you have no idea what to get so someone please HELP


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I just won what I was lookin at on Ebay for my person. 2 things down/ 2 things to go!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

I still dont have anything! pigging 'ell :lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i am still thinking changing my mind ever 2 min and then changeing it back hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

LyndaDanny said:


> Back from Pets at Home with bits for my person's doggies. Took my mind off the fact I am on brink of splitting up with my OH. A fair few of us seem to be mini clones of each other - long hair, pierced, tattooed, silver jewellery, fondness for pink etc etc. Scary or what? Anyhows, I spent too much already and still got bits left to get for my person. Who is not a million miles away from me (big clue hahaha). Hope they like it all.


:crying: I want it to be me :crying: xx


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

bexy1989 said:


> I still dont have anything! pigging 'ell :lol:


same here hun am at a loss as to what to get hmm maybe a choc hamper or something


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

If anyone has me!! NOOOOO choccy! I done well this year with only a pick and mix bag for easter! I'm on a diet!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

shells said:


> same here hun am at a loss as to what to get hmm maybe a choc hamper or something


its getting to that i think :lol:


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

bexy1989 said:


> its getting to that i think :lol:


lol at least its not just me hehehe i do make a special choc of my own though so hopefully will make my person smile


----------



## Bellarina (Feb 4, 2009)

Just got home from a weekend away to see my person has been chosen! Need to do some serious stalking now, I have absolutely no clue what to get :blink:


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Bellarina said:


> Just got home from a weekend away to see my person has been chosen! Need to do some serious stalking now, I have absolutely no clue what to get :blink:


Join the club! There's a few here that are stumped! :lol:


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

Jamie said:


> Join the club! There's a few here that are stumped! :lol:


and what is funny about that mister :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Grrrrr still can't make up my mind hahahahaha


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

Why did it have to be a bank holiday monday. Grrrrr


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> Why did it have to be a bank holiday monday. Grrrrr


I am not a lover of bank holidays either hahahaha


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Why is everywhere closed on a bank holiday? Should it not just be a holiday for banks??


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Why is everywhere closed on a bank holiday? Should it not just be a holiday for banks??


When you said Banks....my mind went to GRASSY BANKS having a holiday.....not money related banks XD


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been to my mums today asking her what I should buy my person. I also asked my cousins and a neighbour!! 
I now know what I'm getting the lucky so and so!!  Well it's a few things so I hope they'll be pleased.

Dear whoever got me ......
Please dont send me any chocs or sweeties (even though I want some!) as I am on a no-food diet and cant eat 
And I loooooooove hair things and jewellery from claire's accessories coz I have long hair and piercings. Woo.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

purple_x said:


> I've been to my mums today asking her what I should buy my person. I also asked my cousins and a neighbour!!
> I now know what I'm getting the lucky so and so!!  Well it's a few things so I hope they'll be pleased.
> 
> Dear whoever got me ......
> ...


your lucky you know what your getting your lucky person i cant deside and when ive asked family they just say your on your own with that one  hahahahahaha


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

This sounds exciting, I kind of wish I had taken part now. Hmm even I want to know who everyone has 'got' now and what everyone is buying everyone else!!!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Can anyone think of a sort of questionaire for us all to fill in that'd give some ideas but not too much away, Or something of the sort.. I think ive got in mind what i want to get but dunno if its exactly right :lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I'm all sorted  *laughing at you lot*

i will be so miffed though if my person came on this thread saying i don't like .........

juliex


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

the qestionaire is a good idea. hmmmmmm
1) male or female
2)fv colour
3)fav movie
4)fav artist
5)fav athur or type of book
6)do u whant the gift or whant it for your pet
7)if female are you girlie or a tomboy
8)do you where jewerly
9)do you or can you eat chocolate
10) any alergies
hows that for a start


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

1) male or female female
2)fv colour ..... :lol:
3)fav movie Don't really do films 
4)fav artist Don't really listen to music either :blink:
5)fav athur or type of book the classics but I've got them :lol:
6)do u whant the gift or whant it for your pet I'd love something for my little friend that says woof 
7)if female are you girlie or a tomboy Girly
8)do you where jewerly I do! The cheaper the better but not gold lol: as if anyone would buy me gold)
9)do you or can you eat chocolate Don't really eat it
10) any alergies No but super strict vegetarian, even with bath products  All lush stuff is vegetarian though  

Done


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> I'm all sorted  *laughing at you lot*
> 
> i will be so miffed though if my person came on this thread saying i don't like .........
> 
> juliex


hahahahaha your lucky still undesided :blink:


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> :crying: I want it to be me :crying: xx


I am flattered you and Bumble would want anything I bought. I have lousy taste lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

LyndaDanny said:


> I am flattered you and Bumble would want anything I bought. I have lousy taste lol


:lol: I have no taste at all :lol: xxxx


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

1) male or female - evidently female
2)fv colour - turquoise
3)fav movie - fast n the furious five (awsome film) any vindeisel film 
4)fav artist - lemar,rkelly
5)fav athur or type of book - mills n boon, james hurbert
6)do u whant the gift or whant it for your pet - dont mind
7)if female are you girlie or a tomboy - tomboy
8)do you where jewerly - yup love braclets and peircings
9)do you or can you eat chocolate - yup but trying to cut back
10) any alergies - none
thats me lol


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

Wish I had got you Eroswoof - I could have blinged your dog. Pimp My Bumble lol xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

LyndaDanny said:


> Wish I had got you Eroswoof - I could have blinged your dog. Pimp My Bumble lol xx


LOL repped for pimp my bumble :lol: xxxx


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

1) male or female - Female
2)fv colour - Purple 
3)fav movie - Any horrors, plus disney films.
4)fav artist - I looooooooooove new found glory!
5)fav athur or type of book - crime fiction or chick lit
6)do u whant the gift or whant it for your pet - uuummm.....me, the pets are spoilt already!
7)if female are you girlie or a tomboy - Girly
8)do you where jewerly - Yes I do, I like bracelets and necklaces. Also cute earrings (have 6 lobe piercings) I also wear jewellery in all my piercings (industrial, tragus, tongue surface piercing, 2 lip rings)
9)do you or can you eat chocolate - Not atm, on a diet.
10) any alergies - I have none.

I LOVE this gift swap soooooooo much. I hope we can have one at xmas time too, that would be fab  x


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Well i've given enough stuff! hahaha

But EVERYONE needs to fill it out......yes, that means you too my victim!


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

Staysee said:


> Well i've given enough stuff! hahaha
> 
> But EVERYONE needs to fill it out......yes, that means you too my victim!


yes and my victim u must also fill it in


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

P.S tho....NO TOMATO RELATED STUFF, IT WILL MAKE ME ILL!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

1) male or female - Female
2)fav colour - Pink/Purple. (any bright colours really)
3)fav movie - Love anything good, fantasy and horror are favs hate sci fi
4)fav artist - not music but actual art.. LOVE Jasmine becket smith and the like
5)fav author or type of book - Gosh anything scary or fairylike
6)do u want the gift or want it for your pet - Either or bit of both 
7)if female are you girly or a tomboy - Girly
8)do you where jewellry - Earing and rings and belly button dont really wear anything else
9)do you or can you eat chocolate - Not very often but yes.. Not on a diet.
10) any allergies - Nope

Ps this should make it too easy for my stalker


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

To my person full out the questaire pleese


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

1) male or female i am female
2)fv colour pink pink pink
3)fav movie dont have one
4)fav artist will listen to anything
5)fav athur or type of book romances / fantsy
6)do u whant the gift or whant it for your pet
7)if female are you girlie or a tomboy girly girly love teddys 
8)do you where jewerly yes 
9)do you or can you eat chocolate cant have chocolate as i have to be care ful as a lot have nut trases and cant have it in the houe if it dose
10) any alergies no but cant have anything containing nuts in the house
hows that for a start :tongue_smilie:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

1)Male or Female: Female 
2)Fav colour: Pink or Purple
3)Fav movie: Pulp Fiction or Resevoir Dogs
4)Fav artist: Adele
5)Fav author or type of book: History books - Nazi Germany, American Civil Rights (I know... I'm weird! But for my degree!!)
6)Do u want the gift or want it for your pet: Not bothered. I only live with my GPs and hamster. Dog is at my dads!
7)If female are you girlie or a tomboy: Bit of both, spend my days in trackies but like to dress up too! Love shoes   I like hairbands, and hair stuff - I have reasonabley long hair!
8)Do you wear jewellery: Rings, Braclets, Watch, Don't have ears pierced! Silver prefered. I adore keyrings... I must have about 30 on my keys!
9)Do you or can you eat chocolate: No for 2 reasons - 1. I'm on a diet 2. I live with a diabetic who still like to eat chocolate!
10)Any allergies: Bubble bath, shower gels, soaps - All bath sets really  Also non silver/gold stuff in terms of jewellery, Guinea Pigs, Latex (not that it matters for this... I hope! hahahaha)


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I just thought of another present!!!  *runs off to look at ebay!*


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh I am so happy! Me and this person are quite alike so I am finding this so easy!!!!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

1)Male or Female: Female 
2)Fav colour: Pink or Red
3)Fav movie: Don't really have one...
4)Fav artist: Adele or Johnny cash is good ..i am being serious :lol: i like a bit of classical now and then, or katie Perry..so lots of different styles 
5)Fav author or type of book: I like reading book's about kids..i know this is sad but i find the book 'a child called it' by dave Pelzer a very depressing but a very interesting read...that type of book...makes me sound weird huh 
6)Do u want the gift or want it for your pet: Don't mind, but if its for Mave it needs to be bullie proof :lol: and low in fat, cant be making her ill
7)If female are you girlie or a tomboy: girlie, but i dont do skirts and flowers in my hair :lol: but i do like nice smellies, socks,slippers..size 5( quite need some slippers actually) :lol:
8)Do you wear jewellery: yes...but i am allergic to nickel
9)Do you or can you eat chocolate: yes but i shouldn't :lol:
10)Any allergies: just nickel and sawdust...
oh and i have a real phobia about glasses..i so could not do with sunglasses..i could not touch them sorry x i have my own and they are my own i cannot touch anyone elses..just thought i would add that...dunno why :lol:

hope this has helped...pmsl...you are probably more confused now that you were :lol: :lol:


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok, I realise I haven't really been around much what with the house move and being A BIG FAT NOOOOOB so here's a list dedicated to my wonderful potential stalker, in the hopes that this list goes some way to fixing the damage my illusiveness and secretive nature might have been causing. 
*And if this whole thing has been giving you heart palpitations, please don't worry, for I am sure whatever present comes to the Giddy Kipper Tower I will absolutely adore, and that it will make me dance around the living room like a bad un'* blink:!) 
You can take my profile page off the dartboard now, darrrrling. Here you go 

1)Male or female: Female 
2)Favourite colour: Green
3)Favourite Film: Studio Ghibli for the actual win :3 Totoro is King.
4)Favourite Artist: Reel Big Fish (Their latest album 'The Best of Us for the Rest of Us' is actually one I don't own ) I'm into rock, metal, soul and ska <3 :cornut:
5)Favourite author or type of novel: I am a huuuuge book fan! Mainly Sci-fi and Fantasy, but to be honest there isn't much out there that I haven't read or own. My house is like a library 
6)Pets: We're limited to just the fish at the moment; one Tropical tank, and one Goldfish tank, so not much of use there!
7)Girly or Tomboy: A bit of a merge! Not overly into pink, but adore bright colour in general. Flowery dresses one day, a Jeans/Band T shirt combination the next (Wow, living on the wild side there Kip.. ) 
8)Do you wear jewellery?: Yeah - I'm a bit of a hippy, so leather or bead bracelets, wooden beads, random cute necklaces (like a little cute mushroom one I own ) I have both upper ear cartilages pierced too, so studs or helix rings are always awesome to get. 
9)Do you eat chocolate: Oh boy do I. I think I'm going to go into mourning when Malteaser stop doing their Easter Malteaser Bunnies  Milk chocolate of most varieties (minus ones with nuts, rrr
10)Any allergies: Liquorice, and aniseed have started to give me a funny reaction, so no Allsorts for Giddy Kip any more ;_; 

So basically, I'm a 21 year old Pagan student nurse and bohemian-hippy Gamer with a illicit addiction to books. I adore doing Cross Stitch (the more alternative and quirky/colourful the pattern the better, as I plan to frame the finished pieces, and we have quite a quirky house already XD) and I also make stuffed felt animals (so if you're really stuck, soft toy filling is always very handy as I go through the stuff at a rate of knots ) I have a good sense of humour, and love it when people make me laugh. Like most of you on here <3 (PET FORUM GIFT SWAP THREAD GROUP HUG!)

And if you have in fact been coping absolutely fine, and have already selected some stuff, ignore this post entirely (apart from all the love and adoration I hold for you as a stalker), as I absolutely adore suprises too! 
Hope this helps :3

Much love,
Your Stalkee Victim,
Giddy Kip xxx

PS Apologies for the length of post, bit of an essay!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

My first two items are currently winging there way too me!


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

1)Male or female: Female

2)Favourite colour: light purple

3)Favourite Film: lost boys!

4)Favourite Artist: anything really!

5)Favourite author or type of novel: sci fi but im not really a reader!

6)Pets: 
2 rosella parakeets
4 russian dwarf hamsters
9 rats
3 fish tanks
one lobster
8 guinea pigs
3 rabbits
4 zebra finches
1 cockateil
11 gerbils
8 mice

7)Girly or Tomboy: depends what mood im in!

9)Do you eat chocolate: yes but i wish i didnt!

10)Any allergies: latex!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

jeeze...mines not giving anything away 

good job i have my private eye spy on to it :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Well thats the 3rd part bought! How much are you all spending? I'm at £15 so far, was gonna do 20!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i got something ordered yayayay no changeing my mind now hahahahaha


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Well thats the 3rd part bought! How much are you all spending? I'm at £15 so far, was gonna do 20!


about £13 so far..but thinking of a little something else to go with it...something smelly i think..nice smelly :lol: :lol:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Well thats the 3rd part bought! How much are you all spending? I'm at £15 so far, was gonna do 20!


Mines £10 for far but i want a few more bits once my victim posts some more about themselves and then get a few bits for the animals in this persons life!


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> Well thats the 3rd part bought! How much are you all spending? I'm at £15 so far, was gonna do 20!


I've only got £15

who ever has me if you are stumped on what to get me just pm me if you want i know it's cheating but i don't post much on here


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Well thats the 3rd part bought! How much are you all spending? I'm at £15 so far, was gonna do 20!


i have spent around £15 so far but need to get a few little bits to go with it hahaha


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> I've only got £15
> 
> who ever has me if you are stumped on what to get me just pm me if you want i know it's cheating but i don't post much on here


No!!!! Don't PM him... make him guess who it is!!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> No!!!! Don't PM him... make him guess who it is!!


i agree!!!!!!!!!!!

Stephen&dogs that is cheating!!!!!!! :nono::nono:
Don't fall for it whoever you are !!!!!!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkk


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

Lol, Gift Swap Thread Lynch Mob


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

tut tut tut stephen&dogs that is soo naughty :nono: lol


----------



## Pie-Pie (Apr 25, 2011)

Stalking stalking stalking.

Hello. I am a stalker. 

A stalker who likes pie.


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

Booooo! Hiiissssss! :thumbdown:

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Pie-Pie said:


> Stalking stalking stalking.
> 
> Hello. I am a stalker.
> 
> A stalker who likes pie.


:blink:

i dont like pie :nono:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

my person still hasnt made any useful posts. thats it....ima go jump off a cliff


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

JJAK said:


> my person still hasnt made any useful posts. thats it....ima go jump off a cliff


mine hasn't either :glare:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

You can't post pie :yikes: It's really sinister *shudder*

There's a company up here that post pies, it's a dam disgrace

xxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Pie-Pie said:


> Stalking stalking stalking.
> 
> Hello. I am a stalker.
> 
> A stalker who likes pie.


:nono: a stalker who like pie i am :scared: :yikes::yikes::yikes: time to hide under my bed hahahahaha


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> i agree!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Stephen&dogs that is cheating!!!!!!! :nono::nono:
> Don't fall for it whoever you are !!!!!!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkk


Awwwwww :lol:


----------



## Pie-Pie (Apr 25, 2011)

bexy1989 said:


> :blink:
> 
> i dont like pie :nono:


oh noes. I'll send this back then...


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

Pie-Pie said:


> oh noes. I'll send this back then...


That's not even a pie! That's a tart! Possibly a flan

xx


----------



## Pie-Pie (Apr 25, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> That's not even a pie! That's a tart! Possibly a flan
> 
> xx


It is actually a pumpkin pie...

But I agree.... a pie really should be encased in pastry. People use the term pie so loosely now.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Pie-Pie said:


> oh noes. I'll send this back then...


please do it dont even look too good :lol:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

pies are manky....but if were sending food...i do love a good chillie con carne and creme brulee


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

1)Male or Female: Female 
2)Fav colour: Pink or purple
3)Fav movie: anything with jason statham in, fast and furious, and anything disney!!
4)Fav artist: tinnie tempah, swedish house mafia, linkin park, eminem
5)Fav author or type of book: I love scary books!!
6)Do u want the gift or want it for your pet: Don't mind
7)If female are you girlie or a tomboy: girlie
8)Do you wear jewellery: yes, silver, hav pierced ears 
9)Do you or can you eat chocolate: dont like it
10)Any allergies: not that I am aware off!!


pets- 1 12.2hh pony
5 cats (3 girls, 2 boys)
2 bearded dragons
2 corn snakes
1 royal python
1 ferret
1 scorpion


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Pie-Pie said:


> Stalking stalking stalking.
> 
> Hello. I am a stalker.
> 
> A stalker who likes pie.


omg PIE!!!!!!

meat and tattie for me please !!!!! a good old cleator pie you can't beat it .....yummy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> omg PIE!!!!!!
> 
> meat and tattie for me please !!!!! a good old cleator pie you can't beat it .....yummy!!!!!!!!!


LOL the f*ck is cleator?! :lol: :lol:

Don't just make words up :lol: xxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Pie-Pie said:


> oh noes. I'll send this back then...


thats not a pie!!!!!! this is a pie!!!!!!!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> thats not a pie!!!!!! this is a pie!!!!!!!


thats not a pie, its a mummified turtle!


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

How did we all start talking about pies for god sake :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> LOL the f*ck is cleator?! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Don't just make words up :lol: xxxx


 ask carla she will know what i mean :lol: :lol:










see you lot have never lived if you have never had a cleator pie(cleator is a small village that the pie shop lives in :lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

My dad makes the worst looking pies ever :lol:

he puts layers of crap in then encases it in half a tonne of moist pastry :lol:

They weigh about the same as an 8 year old child 

xxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

PMSL...have a look at the info on Pie-Pie profile everyone he is stalking us all


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> My dad makes the worst looking pies ever :lol:
> 
> he puts layers of crap in then encases it in half a tonne of moist pastry :lol:
> 
> ...


im never having one of those :lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

errrrrrr...have you all gone to sleep :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

bexy1989 said:


> im never having one of those :lol:


Honestly, they're god awful :lol: the last one had boiled mince, boiled potatoes (whole) then a layer of mushy peas and a layer of black pudding, then a can of chopped tomatoes :lol:

He was complaining he felt ill for days and I was like, 'well it's that dam pie'

he was all 'YOU LEAVE THAT PIE ALONE' :lol:

xxxx


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Honestly, they're god awful :lol: the last one had boiled mince, boiled potatoes (whole) then a layer of mushy peas and a layer of black pudding, then a can of chopped tomatoes :lol:
> 
> He was complaining he felt ill for days and I was like, 'well it's that dam pie'
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:

bless him  that sounds awful i wouldn't eat it if it was the only thing in the house :lol:

liams exacty like that though  we have yorkshire puds with salmon today


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> errrrrrr...have you all gone to sleep :lol:


hahahaha i am still just about to yell at my sister and likey it not going to be good anyone got a pie i can though at her hahahahahaha :blink::tongue_smilie:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

katie200 said:


> hahahaha i am still just about to yell at my sister and likey it not going to be good anyone got a pie i can though at her hahahahahaha :blink::tongue_smilie:


ask pie-pie


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> ask pie-pie


hahahahahaha :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: what an idear


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

right i am having a small Gin..then i am off to bed...!!!!! to dream about my PF stalker xxxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> right i am having a small Gin..then i am off to bed...!!!!! to dream about my PF stalker xxxxxxx


hahahaha night night dont have night mare about pf stalkers hahaha


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> right i am having a small Gin..then i am off to bed...!!!!! to dream about my PF stalker xxxxxxx


:lol: You've just made yourself sound about 97 :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: You've just made yourself sound about 97 :lol: xxxxxx


felt like it this morning :lol: :lol: don't even go there :lol: :lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I so wish you were my person...i would so buy you them salt and pepper pots :lol:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

i want to know whos got me....


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

Has anyone received their gift(s) yet?


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> Has anyone received their gift(s) yet?


we dont send them for like 4 weeks yet :lol: or do you mean what your sending your victim :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> I so wish you were my person...i would so buy you them salt and pepper pots :lol:


:lol: they were horrific :lol: I'd have aged 30 years just by owning them :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> Has anyone received their gift(s) yet?


Your an eager beaver!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: they were horrific :lol: I'd have aged 30 years just by owning them :lol: xxxxxx


well...if anyone is stuck as to what to buy Em...pm me i will send you the linky :lol:
she liked them really take no notice of what she is saying xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> well...if anyone is stuck as to what to buy Em...pm me i will send you the linky :lol:
> she liked them really take no notice of what she is saying xxxxx


:lol: I have depression as it is, they'd send me over the edge :lol:

xxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: I have depression as it is, they'd send me over the edge :lol:
> 
> xxxxx


aye ok..but the mug is nice ??


----------



## Pie-Pie (Apr 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> ask pie-pie


It'd be a waste of a good pie it would to throw it at someone!

I would like to stalk my victim but they've not been online. *sigh*

I'll be waiting though *evil laugh*


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> Has anyone received their gift(s) yet?


I'm still waiting for the stuff I ordered off ebay!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Anyone fancy telling me who my stalker is?


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

i reallly want to know who my stalker is :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

Staysee said:


> Anyone fancy telling me who my stalker is?


Nope :001_tt2:

xxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I don't want to know who my storker is I think we shouldnt get to know ever...... It would be something to think about while your chatting to people was they my stolker hahahahahaha


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

still nowt from my person grrrrrrrrrr
but waking up to all this pie talk is making me hungry so not good when your on a diet


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

still nothing from my person  

My man hasnt emailed back either....this was meant to be easy...and it isnt going to plan lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Im confused


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

Lol, I leave you lot alone for a few hours and chaos descends.
JJAK's about to throw the computer out of the window in despair, Em is trying to poison everyone with pie, paddyjulie is trying to poison everyone with crockery, the lynch mob is gathering steam for an Stalkee identity parade, Poor Pie-Pie's going to be eaten any time soon (whilst everyone complains the size is inadequate XD) and BM's stood in the middle going: 'Eh?'
Classic PF <3 ut:










Brilliant
:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

GiddyKipper said:


> Lol, I leave you lot alone for a few hours and chaos descends.
> JJAK's about to throw the computer out of the window in despair, Em is trying to poison everyone with pie, paddyjulie is trying to poison everyone with crockery, the lynch mob is gathering steam for an Stalkee identity parade, Poor Pie-Pie's going to be eaten any time soon (whilst everyone complains the size is inadequate XD) and BM's stood in the middle going: 'Eh?'
> Classic PF <3 ut:
> 
> ...


Would you expect any less  xxx


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

JJAK said:


> Would you expect any less  xxx


I knew you all wouldn't let me down  ::001_tt1:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

thats what friends are for


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

eroswoof and paddyjulie are you talking about the salt and pepper pots off of bluewitch ceramics, if so i think they are lovely although I must admit the pom ones aren't as nice as some of the others


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

hmmmmmm
1) male or female female
2)fv colour purple
3)fav movie umm dont watch films
4)fav artist mumford and sons but have their album
5)fav athur or type of book crime,
6)do u whant the gift or whant it for your pet ummm me and pet
7)if female are you girlie or a tomboy both
8)do you where jewerly not much, i like studs, unusual ones
9)do you or can you eat chocolate not so much, only like cadburys
10) any alergies penicillin 
=


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> eroswoof and paddyjulie are you talking about the salt and pepper pots off of bluewitch ceramics, if so i think they are lovely although I must admit the pom ones aren't as nice as some of the others


yep thats the ones.....Eroswoof is having nightmares over them :lol: she not like :nono: :nono:
the bullterrier stuff is lovely ..i have the keyring in my car   

juliex


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

Ooooh, I notice that the number of views my profile's been recieving has dramatically increased...

Hmmm.. Suspicious...


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

Bull Terrier Cartoon

I HAVE THESE!!! Cept not from this site, and the t'other one's orange with black eye, not all black. Impeccable taste everyone, if I do say so myself


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

GiddyKipper said:


> Bull Terrier Cartoon
> 
> I HAVE THESE!!! Cept not from this site, and the t'other one's orange with black eye, not all black. Impeccable taste everyone, if I do say so myself


I have them    

and this is my keyring 
http://www.blue-witch.com/pp/Miniatures/Keyrings/Bull_Terrier_Tricolour.html

how is your stalking doing giddykipper?


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

Stalking is going quite well, my victim has been very kind and posted a little about themselves so I've been perusing online markets of purchasing joy. Hopefully should get it all sorted in the next few weeks  I feel all dirty and sneaky, it's ace  :lol:

Are you having much luck?


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

GiddyKipper said:


> Stalking is going quite well, my victim has been very kind and posted a little about themselves so I've been perusing online markets of purchasing joy. Hopefully should get it all sorted in the next few weeks  I feel all dirty and sneaky, it's ace  :lol:
> 
> Are you having much luck?


arent you the luky one still nothing from mine


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

shells said:


> arent you the luky one still nothing from mine


mines giving like nothing away at all


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

bexy1989 said:


> mines giving like nothing away at all


we arent having much luck are we  am gonna get something for her dog aswell as her that much i know lol i could get for her partner as know what he likes lol just not her what is a girl to do lol


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

shells said:


> we arent having much luck are we  am gonna get something for her dog aswell as her that much i know lol i could get for her partner as know what he likes lol just not her what is a girl to do lol


:lol: :lol: not at all :lol: hahaha get stalking :lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

How's all your Storking going today


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

i nearly gave mine away as actualy typed the dogs name in my post and realised just before i posted  ooooooooooooooooooooooops lol


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

shells said:


> i nearly gave mine away as actualy typed the dogs name in my post and realised just before i posted  ooooooooooooooooooooooops lol


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha :nono::nono: don't do that lol


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

i know i know slap da wrist lol i realised just in time


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

GiddyKipper said:


> Stalking is going quite well, my victim has been very kind and posted a little about themselves so I've been perusing online markets of purchasing joy. Hopefully should get it all sorted in the next few weeks  I feel all dirty and sneaky, it's ace  :lol:
> 
> Are you having much luck?


Hahahahahahahaha mines going ok now


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

shells said:


> i know i know slap da wrist lol i realised just in time


Well it's good you realised Hahahahaha


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

LOL that could have been baaaaaad
"...Wait a minute.. That's MY dog's name!!"
*panicking* "Oh what a typo! You see, there's also this OTHER Petforum member that seems to have exactly the same Dog name as you do BUT HAS NO AFFILIATION WHATSOEVER!"
"...Really?" *skeptical*
*panicking a bit more* "Oh yeah, we got talking in the 'adequate care for chameleons?' thread a few weeks back, and it turns out that her partner attends the same Lacrosse coaching sessions as my mother's cousin's brother-in-law, and that he's been wanting a new battery for his Angle Grinder for months now, to help out with their Orangery construction project he's been managing! Anyone been anywhere nice on holiday recently?"

:lol:


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

*Goes to see if there actually is a 'Adequate care for chameleons?' thread*


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

still no sign of my stalk-ee! 
hmph, iv gotta wait till friday to buy anything, Jess' trip to the vets set me back a 'lovely' amount so thank god its pay day on friday! 

Ima have to re think my plan of action. the man with the dog  hasnt emailed me back yet....so going to have to hit the tinternet for ideas till friday when i can buy them


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

GiddyKipper said:


> LOL that could have been baaaaaad
> "...Wait a minute.. That's MY dog's name!!"
> *panicking* "Oh what a typo! You see, there's also this OTHER Petforum member that seems to have exactly the same Dog name as you do BUT HAS NO AFFILIATION WHATSOEVER!"
> "...Really?" *skeptical*
> ...


Youve suceeded in confusing f*ck out of me!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

GiddyKipper said:


> LOL that could have been baaaaaad
> "...Wait a minute.. That's MY dog's name!!"
> *panicking* "Oh what a typo! You see, there's also this OTHER Petforum member that seems to have exactly the same Dog name as you do BUT HAS NO AFFILIATION WHATSOEVER!"
> "...Really?" *skeptical*
> ...


What are you on about I'm sooooo :confused1::confused1::confused1:


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol::lol: 
It was an example of the kind of rambling excuse a person may come up with when caught out revealling information about their victim. Obscure, I'll admit


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

GiddyKipper said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> It was an example of the kind of rambling excuse a person may come up with when caught out revealling information about their victim. Obscure, I'll admit


my victim is currently one big let down


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

Gutted  Perhaps it's time to dust off the lynch mob again and go hunting for information. 

Is anyone else finding things for their victim and having to stop themselves thinking "..oooh.. I'd like that..."?


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

GiddyKipper said:


> Gutted  Perhaps it's time to dust off the lynch mob again


Although the three of us currently in the thread wouldn't exactly make a mob. More of a... disgruntled presence!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

ill have you know us three are the most scary bunch out the whole thread, i turn green and go "GARHHH" when feeling enraged


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

Haha, grrrrr!!!


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

JJAK said:


> ill have you know us three are the most scary bunch out the whole thread, i turn green and go "GARHHH" when feeling enraged












Rawr!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Im thinking i should write an autobiograpy on here now so my stalker doesnt become irate... you lot are scaring me :lol:


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

still nowt from my victim yet grrrrr


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

oh and the ironic thing is i made this post to help me with my victim, and you lot have given loads of info but i have had no help arghhhhhhh lmao


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Just incase the person buying for me is finding it difficult here are a few things about me.

I don't like chocolate that much unless it's cadbury's.
I love LUSH & The Sanctuary products
I love reading books. True Crime Stories, Fantasy/Horror such as Coldheart Canyon by Clive Barker, Jackie Collins (Read all her books now I THINK) & Martina Cole's books.
I love films. Animal films are my fave but love Horror & Comedy as well.
I love seeing my kids & pets happy.
I aint no good at puzzels. I got a 500 piece one a couple of years ago and still haven't finished it.
I like funny (novelty) useful things.
I love jewellery making.
I'm feeling Old. My husband said he couldn't fit all the candles on my Birthday cake:cryin: ......He should of just bought me a bigger Cake


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Think i will stalk you all later, just to confuse you all a little....
but......you could be the one :lol:
juliex


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Think i will stalk you all later, just to confuse you all a little....
> but......you could be the one :lol:
> juliex


I thought I was 'the one' :crying: your drunken pms meant NOTHING :cryin: :lol: xxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I thought I was 'the one' :crying: your drunken pms meant NOTHING :cryin: :lol: xxxxx


you will always be 'the one' chicky :001_wub:

if i was off men and went for the same sex... you would be the one .... pmsl :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> you will always be 'the one' chicky :001_wub:
> 
> if i was off men and went for the same sex... you would be the one .... pmsl :lol:


pmsl thank you :lol: xxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> pmsl thank you :lol: xxxxx


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

you found out who your stalker is yet?

juliex


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

i leave for 10 minutes and now all of a sudden were into same sex relationships and what not *faint*


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

got to say you girls dont half make me laugh


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> you found out who your stalker is yet?
> 
> juliex


no :crying: :crying: xxxxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> no :crying: :crying: xxxxxxx


IT'S ME!!!!!!!! *goes all creepy sniffing the air*

juliex


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> IT'S ME!!!!!!!! *goes all creepy sniffing the air*
> 
> juliex


EESH *shudder* stop that right this second :lol: xxxx


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

My lil Babies said:


> Just incase the person buying for me is finding it difficult here are a few things about me.
> 
> I don't like chocolate that much unless it's cadbury's.
> I love LUSH & The Sanctuary productsI love reading books. True Crime Stories, Fantasy/Horror such as Coldheart Canyon by Clive Barker, Jackie Collins (Read all her books now I THINK) & Martina Cole's books.
> ...


OMG I just read that as sanitary products! Just been out and got some rather snazzy wrapping paper and a card for my person. And another bit. Up to around the £15 mark so far.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

i still have no idea what to get :lol: 

so much for being a good present buyer :lol:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Well, if i cant buy the gifts till the weekend, i suppose i can go get the wrapping paper, snazzy box & card tomorrow


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

bexy1989 said:


> i still have no idea what to get :lol:
> 
> so much for being a good present buyer :lol:


i wish id got you...id of hopped on the bus to yours, been all like "so bex, whaddya want" and then wed both of got back on the bus and gone and got it....SORTED.

But nooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

ahahah! :lol: :lol: sorted :lol:


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> you will always be 'the one' chicky :001_wub:
> 
> if i was off men and went for the same sex... you would be the one .... pmsl :lol:


This gift swap was worth it for this post alone! :crazy: :w00t: 



JJAK said:


> i leave for 10 minutes and now all of a sudden were into same sex relationships and what not *faint*


I know....it's awesome!  :lol:


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

Jamie said:


> This gift swap was worth it for this post alone! :crazy: :w00t:
> 
> I know....it's awesome!  :lol:


lmao what have you started jamie


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

My husband once acused me of having an affair with my best mate and still thinks it to this day. He said it was fine seeing as it was my best friend and not a guy. I'm not quite sure how I should of took that!!

It was all in his head though & have absolutly no idea why he thought that.


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok I'm not sure if I'm one of the ones causing problems for my stalker, but seeing how hard some people are finding it I though I'd better give in and put some info about me on this thread 

Sex - Female
Age - 27 (mentally about 14 still )
Fav colour - Pink or Turquoise
Allergies - None (or none that anyone buying me things need to worry about!)
Pets - Cats, rabbits, hamster, geckos.
Kids - 2 boys

A little about me.
If anyone managed to miss me broadcasting it  I collect Hello Kitty stuff, anything Hello Kitty and I'm bound to love it. I also collect Miffy the rabbit stuff but not to the same extent.
I love wolves and collect wolf statues and I also love snow tigers but only have one statue so far.
I collect little fairies and butterflies as they remind me of my daughter, but I'm quite fussy about how the fairies look. I REALLY dislike cherubs, please don't send me a cherub!! :cryin::blink:
I like chocolate (understatement lol)
Erm, I noticed people mentioning jewellery, not that I think anybody would actually buy me some but just in case, I generally only wear silver (silver coloured that is so silver, stainless steel etc)

That's about it really  Hopefully if I was causing a problem, that'll help!


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

woopsy, my stalker probably thinks i am being awkward (partially i am  ) although have not been on since thursday as i have been away all weekend, spent monday recovering with a massive hangover, and have spent today stalking my target, and buying a few things for them .

However, i am undecided at the moment as to whether i am going to play ball or not for my stalker so............ keep digging teeheehee


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

1) male or female Female 
2)fv colour red
3)fav movie Armagedon
4)fav artist dont really care for art that much,although i do like drawing cartoons 
5)fav athur or type of book doctor who (the new ones of course)
6)do u whant the gift or whant it for your pet Doesnt matter
7)if female are you girlie or a tomboy defo tomboy
8)do you where jewerly i wear one but its really tight to my neck and its yeah ,a guys hahaha
9)do you or can you eat chocolate Love chock
10) any allergies None 

hate girly thinks ,dont like pink ,dont wear make up or dresses or skirts , love wearing my brothers jeans 
hate high heals but love trainers , model making , love teddys , pens , Love my pets ,keyrings , and things you can keep forever .


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Why arnt you playing ball for me victim?!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

OMG i so want my gifts  
Though hope my "victim" likes them


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I have bought one thing so far 

Oh and on the day when the gifts are revealed ,you will me under the bed cringing with embarassment :blushing::blushing::blushing:hahahahha pf will never be the same again


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

what date do they have to be sent by :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Right 

I'm so so sorry, but I've got to pull out  I can't spend my money on my person *cringe* sorry  so who ever has me will either have to pull out too or take my person?

Sorry  I have very very little money as it is and I just can't can't spend it on someone I don't sort of gel with *epic cringe* 

I'm so sorry  

xxxx


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Right
> 
> I'm so so sorry, but I've got to pull out  I can't spend my money on my person *cringe* sorry  so who ever has me will either have to pull out too or take my person?
> 
> ...


this is where we find out you got me...cowbag


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Right
> 
> I'm so so sorry, but I've got to pull out  I can't spend my money on my person *cringe* sorry  so who ever has me will either have to pull out too or take my person?
> 
> ...


I'd suggest swapping? Maybe someone else who is having trouble?

I know its a like for like, but you might have more luck with someone else?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Right
> 
> I'm so so sorry, but I've got to pull out  I can't spend my money on my person *cringe* sorry  so who ever has me will either have to pull out too or take my person?
> 
> ...


mega hug for such honesty, cant have been an easy post

we loves you though  xxxxx


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

my person still not playing ball yet


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Staysee said:


> I'd suggest swapping? Maybe someone else who is having trouble?
> 
> I know its a like for like, but you might have more luck with someone else?


Gratch would have swapped with me but Jamie said it's not allowed and to be honest that's perfectly fair because it sort of defeats the point if I just throw my toys out of the pram and don't want to play :lol:  Think it's just easier if I sort of bow out with my tail between my legs 

I'm honestly in tears and I'm so sorry everyone  xxxx


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Gratch would have swapped with me but Jamie said it's not allowed and to be honest that's perfectly fair because it sort of defeats the point if I just throw my toys out of the pram and don't want to play :lol:  Think it's just easier if I sort of bow out with my tail between my legs
> 
> I'm honestly in tears and I'm so sorry everyone  xxxx


big ((((((hugs)))))) hunni id be happy to swap if it helped you aswell if it were alowed lol xxxxxx


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

i forgot to say on my info im really easy to please and love the silly knee high socks with all bright colours n pics etc aswell so nice n cheep lol


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Gratch would have swapped with me but Jamie said it's not allowed and to be honest that's perfectly fair because it sort of defeats the point if I just throw my toys out of the pram and don't want to play :lol:  Think it's just easier if I sort of bow out with my tail between my legs
> 
> I'm honestly in tears and I'm so sorry everyone  xxxx


Dont you dare be crying missy!! 
Your very honest and brave.. and i think Jamie should let you swap Muhahaha 
BUT if you want to sit this one out as its better for you atm then you do..None of us feel any worse of you you numpty xxxx


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Dont you dare be crying missy!!
> Your very honest and brave.. and i think Jamie should let you swap Muhahaha
> BUT if you want to sit this one out as its better for you atm then you do..None of us feel any worse of you you numpty xxxx


well said hun x


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Gratch would have swapped with me but Jamie said it's not allowed and to be honest that's perfectly fair because it sort of defeats the point if I just throw my toys out of the pram and don't want to play :lol:  Think it's just easier if I sort of bow out with my tail between my legs
> 
> I'm honestly in tears and I'm so sorry everyone  xxxx


omg dont cry! Its not your fault, really dont worry!

I'm sure they'll understand!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Maybe, to save your victim missing out

Jamie said he was gonna draw a person to send a gift too, maybe he can send a gift to your person instead if he didnt draw that person


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Em come on pet, if that's how you feel that's how you feel , your being very honest and people admire that xx 
juliex


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

:lol: Now i'm crying my eyes out  

Thanks everyone ever so much. I'd be over the moon if Jamie could draw a gift for my person, or, even better, if the person who had me could take over so that no one misses out? 

It's not like me at all to stand up for myself and I feel bloody dreadful if that helps :lol: What a childish idiot :lol: 

I'll pm jamie again and try to get something sorted so no one feels left out. If my person had got something sort of personal for me then please pm me and I'll paypal the money back or, anything really 

Sorry :crying: xx


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: Now i'm crying my eyes out
> 
> Thanks everyone ever so much. I'd be over the moon if Jamie could draw a gift for my person, or, even better, if the person who had me could take over so that no one misses out?
> 
> ...


aww sweet dont cry  like everyone has said you have been honest and no-one can pull you up for that 

you did try and i can vouch for that 

we love you anyway  

xxxxxx


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

When are we supposed to send them?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Aye, nuff said now of my waffle  

I'll pm jamie and get something sorted, I hope everyone has a brilliant time with it and sorry again for being a big nipple  

Em
xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: Now i'm crying my eyes out
> 
> Thanks everyone ever so much. I'd be over the moon if Jamie could draw a gift for my person, or, even better, if the person who had me could take over so that no one misses out?
> 
> ...


Awwwww don't cry you smile up it's all ok


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Gratch would have swapped with me but Jamie said it's not allowed and to be honest that's perfectly fair because it sort of defeats the point if I just throw my toys out of the pram and don't want to play :lol:  Think it's just easier if I sort of bow out with my tail between my legs
> 
> I'm honestly in tears and I'm so sorry everyone  xxxx


awww hey its okay ((((hugs))))


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!! 

For the thread


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol: Right thats it ,I am done ,I have ordered everything ,:yikes::yikes::yikes: no going back now


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Anyone online i can message something funny too?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Does everyone know who they are getting for now??? I aint saying who mine is lol


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Does everyone know who they are getting for now??? I aint saying who mine is lol


Unless they havent been online for a couple days, everyone should know


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Gratch would have swapped with me but Jamie said it's not allowed and to be honest that's perfectly fair because it sort of defeats the point if I just throw my toys out of the pram and don't want to play :lol:  Think it's just easier if I sort of bow out with my tail between my legs
> 
> I'm honestly in tears and I'm so sorry everyone  xxxx


That is what you call honesty, so you cant afford to do it, dont worry about it, it was all done in fun anyway. I think we all understand,  xxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Staysee said:


> Unless they havent been online for a couple days, everyone should know


my son wanted to take part but he was to late, so he is gutted


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Next time!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Staysee said:


> Next time!


Yeah that is what I told him, I also said to go buy me a present


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Staysee said:


> Anyone online i can message something funny too?


You can massage meeee if you like


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I have now got what I'm getting my person yay just waiting for it to turn up Hahahahaha nooooo going back now


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I got a sort of clue from my person so what I was buying them got changed.
So now I have been able to buy them better prezzies, yay! And am just ordering them now


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

purple_x said:


> I got a sort of clue from my person so what I was buying them got changed.
> So now I have been able to buy them better prezzies, yay! And am just ordering them now


Cooooool I did most of my ordering last night yay hiding now noooo going back


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

katie200 said:


> Cooooool I did most of my ordering last night yay hiding now noooo going back


Hahha i told you i was hiding first :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Hahha i told you i was hiding first :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


Hahahahahahaha now meeee hiding forever not moving from under my bed cat are in training to bring me dinner and tea hahahaha.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

katie200 said:


> Hahahahahahaha now meeee hiding forever not moving from under my bed cat are in training to bring me dinner and tea hahahaha.


Hahhaha well that crack in my wall i climbing in there cause this morning i picked something else up for my poor poor victim ,:yikes::yikes::yikes: i will never be able to show my face on pf again


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Hahhaha well that crack in my wall i climbing in there cause this morning i picked something else up for my poor poor victim ,:yikes::yikes::yikes: i will never be able to show my face on pf again


Hahahahahaha ooooo sounds interesting meeeee just hiding forever hahahahahaha


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Are we gonna find out who our stalkers were at the end of this? I soooo wanna know, will kill me if it remains a secret forever 
Although, on the other hand, if it stays secret then I don't have to stress so much over my second gift to my victim, and if they hate it they won't know who to blame.... hmmm...


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Im at work at the min, but when I finish at 2 im off to buy some parcel stuffs and a card


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> Are we gonna find out who our stalkers were at the end of this? I soooo wanna know, will kill me if it remains a secret forever
> Although, on the other hand, if it stays secret then I don't have to stress so much over my second gift to my victim, and if they hate it they won't know who to blame.... hmmm...


Nooooo I'm all for it being a secret forever and ever and ever hahahahaha


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

katie200 said:


> Nooooo I'm all for it being a secret forever and ever and ever hahahahaha


Hahhaha i agree some things should be kepted secret forever and ever and ever


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

Afternoon all 

I'm dying to know who my stalker is, but dreading the thought of my victim knowing me. What a conundrum, eh? Perhaps when we've all recieved our gifts it might start coming out. I'm planning on leaving an ever so tiny clue with mine, just to see if my victim guesses :3


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

GiddyKipper said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> I'm dying to know who my stalker is, but dreading the thought of my victim knowing me. What a conundrum, eh? Perhaps when we've all recieved our gifts it might start coming out. I'm planning on leaving an ever so tiny clue with mine, just to see if my victim guesses :3


mee too but dont want them to know me ,nothing will be kepted secret on here hahaha give it a few hours of everyone reciveing there gifts and there will be a huge post about it no doubt ,
Thats why i gonna hide away :blush::blush:
maybe lurk in the shadows of pf for a few years hahahahhha


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I actually wanna be there when my victim gets thier stuff, i wont say why tho XD a few reasons actually! hahaha


Katie knows one reason now i've messaged her!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Staysee said:


> I actually wanna be there when my victim gets thier stuff, i wont say why tho XD a few reasons actually! hahaha
> 
> Katie knows one reason now i've messaged her!


:w00t::w00t: do tell ,do tell ,you got me curious now


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> :w00t::w00t: do tell ,do tell ,you got me curious now


If your on later tonight i'll tell you, cos now im off too work and im on til half past 8 for the second night in a row, boohiss! haha


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Staysee said:


> If your on later tonight i'll tell you, cos now im off too work and im on til half past 8 for the second night in a row, boohiss! haha


I will be here ,I aint missing this


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

Haha, brilliant. We'll construct a PF retreat, for scaredy cats XD


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I just said to katie we'll have to construct a fortress!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

GiddyKipper said:


> Haha, brilliant. We'll construct a PF retreat, for scaredy cats XD


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: count me in :blushing::blushing:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Right, best be off too work peeps!


Chat tonight!


xxx


p.s VICTIM POST MORE!!!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

GiddyKipper said:


> Haha, brilliant. We'll construct a PF retreat, for scaredy cats XD


I am in tooo


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I am biding on something for my person yay this is fun abd to the person I got I hope you like what I send you if you don't I'm sorry I did worn everyone I'm not good at gift buying hahahahahaha


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

Well if we're going to do it, lets do it properly:










Complete with one of these, in case people come knocking!
Luxury doomsday safety bunker sales soar up by 1,000%


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

GiddyKipper said:


> Well if we're going to do it, lets do it properly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow love that i am totally there Hahahahaha have you got your person gift yet I'm so worried mine not going to like it I'm so hiding forever hahaha


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

still no clue what to get my person :lol: even my mum has no clue so im off to town to shop


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

i think my persons died. 

Jamie....id like a new person please.


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

bexy1989 said:


> still no clue what to get my person :lol: even my mum has no clue so im off to town to shop


at least you can go to town, my persons died! on the plus it means i can buy them a coffin and some flowers....SORTED  

Seriously though, im off into town on friday...dear god let there be something available. silly man with the dog  hasnt emailed me back...i think hes died too.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I just won the thing I was bidding on for my person yay yay lol how you all doing


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I am completly stumped 


:blink: :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

celicababe1986 said:


> I am completly stumped
> 
> :blink: :blink: :blink: :blink:


Me too. I think im just going to have to spend the whole of friday in town and hope some brilliant idea comes into my head.

But for now, im hitting ebay and amazon


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

JJAK said:


> Me too. I think im just going to have to spend the whole of friday in town and hope some brilliant idea comes into my head.
> 
> But for now, im hitting ebay and amazon


JJAK, I'm going to say it. I didn't want to have to confront you about it, but I think there's now a real need, to protect those around you and so we can salvage what we can from what is fast becoming a desperately dangerous situation. You need to confess, JJAK, for the sake of the Pet Forums Community.

...JJAK...

I think you might be cursed.

Did the trail of dead bodies you leave in your wake not start to give it away? :nono:

:tongue_smilie: 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

it wasnt me! 

it was their own fault anyways, they walked into my 'ring of doom'


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

*Roll up, Roll up!

For one night only 
(that's how long you'll have left afterwards) 
Pet Forums Entertainment Ltd 
Proudly Presents:

JJAK, 
and the 
World Famous 
:cryin:RING OF DOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!:cryin:​*


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Hahahahahaha I'm confussed what you all on about hahahahaha


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

dunno, giddykippers lost the plot again


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

JJAK said:


> dunno, giddykippers lost the plot again


To say I lost the plot does however suggest that I am in some way incompetent in Plot retention and management, when in actual fact, I'm incompetent in Plot identification and aquisition


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

you what? 

reading that made my brain hurt.


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

GiddyKipper said:


> To say I lost the plot does however suggest that I am in some way incompetent in Plot retention and management, when in actual fact, I'm incompetent in Plot identification and aquisition


It's not that I keep losing the plot, I can just never find it in the first place! :lol:


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Hahaha! I'm sat in subway trying so hard not to laugh!

On the downside ... Nothing jumping out at me for my person :glare:

Anyone know when we have to have posted the gifts by? Seeing if I can use some of next payday aswell :lol:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

bexy1989 said:


> Hahaha! I'm sat in subway trying so hard not to laugh!
> 
> On the downside ... Nothing jumping out at me for my person :glare:
> 
> Anyone know when we have to have posted the gifts by? Seeing if I can use some of next payday aswell :lol:


I think i might need your help shopping!

Iv given up. im sat eating an easter egg, so far iv brought myself a top and some tights (with OHs money eeeek  )....but nothong for my person


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

JJAK said:


> I think i might need your help shopping!
> 
> Iv given up. im sat eating an easter egg, so far iv brought myself a top and some tights (with OHs money eeeek  )....but nothong for my person


Lmfao! I've brought my person nothing but me a subway and a top and liam shome shorts and trousers, all with his money :lol:

I'm hopeless :lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Well my gift for my person has come in the post , slightly dissapointed if i'm honest , I thought it would be bigger than it is, it's very small, perhaps some sweets for the kids also I think , 

Juliex


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> perhaps some sweets for the kids also I think.
> 
> Juliex


That's a cute idea


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Well my gift for my person has come in the post , slightly dissapointed if i'm honest , I thought it would be bigger than it is, it's very small, perhaps some sweets for the kids also I think ,
> 
> Juliex


I waiting for mine to come in the post and our postman didn't come to day it's like where did he get to a complete mystery jahahahahaha


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

well still nowt from my victim but iv decided on what im getting her n her pooch so all is good in the world of shells


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Yayy go me! Found one thing, BUT its might have to wait till next payday as it's a not overly cheap and don't wanna use all my boyfriends money


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

katie200 said:


> I waiting for mine to come in the post and our postman didn't come to day it's like where did he get to a complete mystery jahahahahaha



I bet JJAK's Ring of Doom killed him!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

lol

*IT WAS ME ​*


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm me thinks that you all is nuttsut:ut:ut:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

GiddyKipper said:


> I bet JJAK's Ring of Doom killed him!


Hahahahahahahahahahah I don't know something's happened to him he didnt turn up


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

JJAK said:


> lol
> 
> *IT WAS ME ​*


*Gasp*
I KNEW IT! 

And you all laughed when I pointed the finger of blame, but look what happened! Another innocent victim falls foul of the dreaded ring of doom! :nono:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

cant help it, im the grim reaper is a womans body...

who wudda guessed?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

HahahahahahahAha I need that postman back or my Person out of luck as the gifts will be undelived  :crying::nono::nono::nono::nono:


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

shells said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm me thinks that you all is nuttsut:ut:ut:


The PF Gift swap thread's group photo:
:ihih:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

GiddyKipper said:


> The PF Gift swap thread's group photo:
> :ihih:


Hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

GiddyKipper said:


> The PF Gift swap thread's group photo:
> :ihih:


oh look, theres me


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

lmao love it


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Lmfao! Brill :lol:


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

i have decided since my vic hasnt played ball she gonna get a lill something she dont like aswell but i will enjoy knowing she got it he hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

shells said:


> i have decided since my vic hasnt played ball she gonna get a lill something she dont like aswell but i will enjoy knowing she got it he hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe


:blink::blink:
*Slowly edges away*


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

shells said:


> i have decided since my vic hasnt played ball she gonna get a lill something she dont like aswell but i will enjoy knowing she got it he hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe


Hahahahahahaha


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

shells said:


> i have decided since my vic hasnt played ball she gonna get a lill something she dont like aswell but i will enjoy knowing she got it he hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe


I soooo want to know who you have :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I wanna know who has me goddamnit!


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

Well that's me finished. Got the last bits at lunchtime. Gonna get it all wrapped up later. Hope my person likes it.


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

LyndaDanny said:


> Well that's me finished. Got the last bits at lunchtime. Gonna get it all wrapped up later. Hope my person likes it.


Most impressive!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I bought 3 things for mine so far and was told some were despatched for me today!


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh I don't hang around! Woman on a mish when it comes to buying presents


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

LyndaDanny said:


> Well that's me finished. Got the last bits at lunchtime. Gonna get it all wrapped up later. Hope my person likes it.


Wow your done I'm just waiting for mine to come so I can it deliver hahaha that if the post man is ever seen agan


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have all my gifts bought now for my victim , just waiting for them to come in ,oh i lie i have 2 gifts that came today hahahahahahha


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Has the person who has me been on?


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

:lol: im so going to be the last person to send all mine out :lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> I have all my gifts bought now for my victim , just waiting for them to come in ,oh i lie i have 2 gifts that came today hahahahahahha


Hahahahahaha my postman has disappeared he hasn't been seen to day at all no delivers for me to day how strange hey hahahahahaha


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I've had loadsa stuff off my postie today but none of the gift stuff I have for my victim!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I've had loadsa stuff off my postie today but none of the gift stuff I have for my victim!


Least your postie showed up :lol:


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

bexy1989 said:


> Least your postie showed up :lol:


Yeah, perhaps JJAK's losing her touch?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I've had loadsa stuff off my postie today but none of the gift stuff I have for my victim!


your lucky mine did show up hahaha no post for meeee hahahaha


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

GiddyKipper said:


> Yeah, perhaps JJAK's losing her touch?


i cant be everywhere all at once...plus, i had more important things to do  
Needed to go sainsburys for my fruit bar fruit pot  im addicted


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Victim, this is how I feel!!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

OH MY, MY LIFE IS WORTH LIVING.

My man has emailed back  
Present one is in full swing and should be here in the next week. 
yay i can finally get on with thinking of other pressies. feel like a weight has been taken off my shoulders


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

I -think- I might have everything chosen now. Perhaps. Hopefully. Roll on payday!


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

GiddyKipper said:


> I -think- I might have everything chosen now. Perhaps. Hopefully. Roll on payday!


I am an actual idiot. I have just had THE BEST IDEA EVER!!! :thumbup1:
How has that only just occurred to me? Phew, hope I've enough time to get it sorted!


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

JJAK said:


> OH MY, MY LIFE IS WORTH LIVING.
> 
> My man has emailed back
> Present one is in full swing and should be here in the next week.
> yay i can finally get on with thinking of other pressies. feel like a weight has been taken off my shoulders


...Zombie?


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

GiddyKipper said:


> ...Zombie?


Dont be silly....they eat peoples brains. 
Its a vampire...OH MY GOSH HOW COOOOOOOL


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Just a waiting for the postman to bring them so I can send them off Hahahahaha evil laugh


----------



## Bellarina (Feb 4, 2009)

Could someone just remind me when we are meant to send the gift by? Got the worst memory ever! Thank you


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

You all sound like your doing better now!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Jamie said:


> You all sound like your doing better now!


Yep i am hahahahah got all mine for my poor victim ,but were are going to do some hiding soon ,:blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I want my stuff to come. I only bought it 3 days ago.... but i want it!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jamie said:


> You all sound like your doing better now!


Hahahahahaha if better picked the gift then yes if it is the gift a good one then I don't know if I'm doing that well hahahaha:blink::blink:


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> Yep i am hahahahah got all mine for my poor victim ,but were are going to do some hiding soon ,:blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing:


I'm sure whatever you got will be awesome


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Jamie said:


> I'm sure whatever you got will be awesome


whats the final date it has to be sent by


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Jamie said:


> I'm sure whatever you got will be awesome


Awww are you been nice cause you want more cake


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I have done terrible  i am so dissapointed in my gift for my person 

i so do not want them to be dissapointed..even though i don't really speak to them...but they sound like a nice person. so they might say they like it even if they thing its shite


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> I have done terrible  i am so dissapointed in my gift for my person
> 
> i so do not want them to be dissapointed..even though i don't really speak to them...but they sound like a nice person. so they might say they like it even if they thing its shite


Who you got?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> I have done terrible  i am so dissapointed in my gift for my person
> 
> i so do not want them to be dissapointed..even though i don't really speak to them...but they sound like a nice person. so they might say they like it even if they thing its shite


Awwwww I'm sure they will love it I hope my person like the gift I got them or I will be hideing from pf for ever


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

bexy1989 said:


> whats the final date it has to be sent by


May 21st 



Bulldog200 said:


> Awww are you been nice cause you want more cake


Haha, I've had too much cake lately! :lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jamie said:


> May 21st
> 
> Haha, I've had too much cake lately! :lol:


I bet you had a lot of cake hahahahahahaha


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

ALL HOME!


Hows all my fellow victims and stalkers?! XD


Im shopping tomorrow, but i cant even buy my person a gift as i've looked as much as i can and cant find anything else aside from things bout thier pets XD haha

Well, it is a pet forum after all! hahahaha


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Jamie said:


> May 21st
> 
> Haha, I've had too much cake lately! :lol:


yayyy thank you  thats made my life easier :lol:


----------



## Bellarina (Feb 4, 2009)

I can't remember if I already did this, and it might be too late now, but I thought I'd give my 'person' a helping hand. Although I am so easy to buy for! I'm a real girly girl. I love smellies, make up and anything to do with swimming or running right now!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Who you got?


not telling :001_tt2:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm going shopping on friday for my person...still NO idea what to get!


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

im sure your victims will love ur gifts, would love to see my vic when opening the gifts im gonna be sending :biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5: 
oh and for my vic you broughed it upon yourself wahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha



yes i know im a lill on the crazy side lol


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> not telling :001_tt2:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Booo your boring!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I am well exited evil laugh hahahahahahahaha but Wana hide forever hahahahahahaha


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

katie200 said:


> I am well exited evil laugh hahahahahahahaha but Wana hide forever hahahahahahaha


hey the evil laugh is all mine 
mwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

shells said:


> hey the evil laugh is all mine
> mwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


Hahahahahahahaha your evil laugh soooo much better you feeling evil tonight hahaha


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Get BM some tena lady for her present... she just told the world she has just peed herself a little bit


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Get BM some tena lady for her present... she just told the world she has just peed herself a little bit


getting a nice list for her aren't we :lol: tena lady, dictionary.. whats next :lol:


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

katie200 said:


> Hahahahahahahaha your evil laugh soooo much better you feeling evil tonight hahaha


aparently im always evil lmao


CharleyRogan said:


> Get BM some tena lady for her present... she just told the world she has just peed herself a little bit


oh dear lmao oops there goes my :ciappa: ok me thinks im in trouble now hehehe


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

No your not evil shell hahahaha


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

katie200 said:


> No your not evil shell hahahaha


dnt think hubby would agree with you i recently threatnd to burry him under the chicken pen with a straw so he can breath and lay in his own muck n starve n deal with the chicken smell  ok thats putting it nicly lol i did say a lot worse  so aparently im evil n should be writting horror books lmao


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

shells said:


> dnt think hubby would agree with you i recently threatnd to burry him under the chicken pen with a straw so he can breath and lay in his own muck n starve n deal with the chicken smell  ok thats putting it nicly lol i did say a lot worse  so aparently im evil n should be writting horror books lmao


Hahahahahahaha I can't stop laughing sorry I bet he wasn't happy with that hahahaha


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

What have i missed this evening? XD


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> Get BM some tena lady for her present... she just told the world she has just peed herself a little bit


Need to keep an eye on you lot!!!  talk about out of context hey 

I aint adding that to my signature, not the right image


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

bexy1989 said:


> getting a nice list for her aren't we :lol: tena lady, dictionary.. whats next :lol:


Not funny guys!! I will keep my mouth shut for the next few weeks :glare:

Ok yeah we all know that isn't going to happen


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

buster's mummy said:


> not funny guys!! I will keep my mouth shut for the next few weeks :glare:
> 
> Ok yeah we all know that isn't going to happen :d


pahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahha


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah i can stop laughing


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

At this rate I think a gag would be a great idea


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Add a gag to the list for bm!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

It was a joke :glare:


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

Buster's Mummy said:


> At this rate I think a gag would be a great idea


i sell those  a few diffrent ones aswell lmao


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Whoever has BM has got it easy. Dictionary, tena lady, and a gag sorted!


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

woo hoo i just ordered 2 items


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Whoever has BM has got it easy. Dictionary, tena lady, and a gag sorted!


maybe we should add spelling lessons just to be certain :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Don't be so mean 

Therez nuffing rong wiv me speligs 

typical innit your predictive text gets you into bother yet its almost impossible to spell something wrong when you need to


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

yay yay yay yay the first thing for my person turned up looks like the postman didnt fall off the face of the earth hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

katie200 said:


> yay yay yay yay the first thing for my person turned up looks like the postman didnt fall off the face of the earth hahahahahahahaha


By the looks of this thread in a couple of weeks i will be praying mine falls off the face of the earth


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

pressie 1 is ready 
just gotta pay for it and wait for it to arrive


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

looks like most of us are all set now


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

my postman gone walkabout this morning going to everyone house but mine 
Who has taken my pressies :yikes:


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

I got some stuff for mine today! This is so exciting, got such a funny story about me and the OH Shrewbear in the shop trying to get it sorted, but I can't tell you all yet, until my victim reveals the gift XD

Also, it seems as if there's a bit of postman death-plague going around!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> my postman gone walkabout this morning going to everyone house but mine
> Who has taken my pressies :yikes:


it sound like our postman takeing turns  yesturday mine disapared hahahahahahaha


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

katie200 said:


> it sound like our postman takeing turns  yesturday mine disapared hahahahahahaha


My postman is around ,just doesnt wanna give me any gifts , likes everyone esles house and not mine

Who been talking to my postman


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> My postman is around ,just doesnt wanna give me any gifts , likes everyone esles house and not mine
> 
> Who been talking to my postman


hahahahahaha you got me on the laughing


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

katie200 said:


> hahahahahaha you got me on the laughing


 It was you , you took my gifts , your gifts not enough katie have to go round stealing other peoples


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> It was you , you took my gifts , your gifts not enough katie have to go round stealing other peoples


hahahahaha i am shocked bulldog you think i took your gift, are you sure the postman didnt just deliver it to the wrong address hmmmmmmmm hahahahahahahahahahahaha:nono::nono:


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

katie200 said:


> hahahahaha i am shocked bulldog you think i took your gift, are you sure the postman didnt just deliver it to the wrong address hmmmmmmmm hahahahahahahahahahahaha:nono::nono:


:nono::nono::nono::nono:
I know it was you , Trust me ,you and whoever else you have on your side


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> :nono::nono::nono::nono:
> I know it was you , Trust me ,you and whoever else you have on your side


hahahahahahahahahahahhmmmmmmm yeah i totally have postman on my side the soooooooo like cake hmmmmmm but maybe you post just got lost :nono:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

all paid  now just gotta wait for it to arrive 

ima happy camper


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

JJAK said:


> all paid  now just gotta wait for it to arrive
> 
> ima happy camper


So glad you are happy jjak ,but but dont join katie she will betray you and lose your gifts


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> So glad you are happy jjak ,but but dont join katie she will betray you and lose your gifts


IT WASNT ME IT WAS THE POSTMAN IT NOT MY FAUILT THEY LIKE CAKE BULLDOG HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

JJAK said:


> all paid  now just gotta wait for it to arrive
> 
> ima happy camper


alright for some :lol:

im still at a loss :lol: although im kinda getting there :lol:

whats everyone spending roughly


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

im buying my stuff next tuesday for my person  cant wait to see what he/she thinks of them


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

So far iv spent £10....

But it was SO so SOOOOOOOOOO worth it. 
Dont think ill spend much more though...its the thought that counts not the price tag!?!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

JJAK said:


> So far iv spent £10....
> 
> But it was SO so SOOOOOOOOOO worth it.
> Dont think ill spend much more though...its the thought that counts not the price tag!?!


:thumbup1::thumbup1: that is so true 

im going to head into town again after work tomorrow i think, need to go in anyway to change something for liam so may aswell look


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

meeeeee just waiting for mine to come so i can send it welll exited hiding


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I've ordered some prezzies for my person and then went shopping today and ended up picking up a few other bits and pieces.
I hope they like the little gift hamper lol I've got small ish presents instead of a couple of big ones so at least if they dont like one thing hopefully they will like the other things.

Anyway, all my stuff is sorted, just gotta wait for it to arrive now. Then I can wrap it and send it.....so excited.


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

JJAK said:


> So far iv spent £10....
> 
> But it was SO so SOOOOOOOOOO worth it.
> Dont think ill spend much more though...its the thought that counts not the price tag!?!


I am around the £15 mark. And that is it all done. Got a bit carried away, but I like buying presents  Finishing the wrapping tonight, cos had a few sellotape issues last night


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

looks at thought tuesday is going to be the next post day  tomorrow classes as public holiday and the weekend is a bank holiday....

thats a loooooooooooooong wait if you ask me!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

I did know what I was getting for me person but now I'm not sure. I've one small pressie sorted but undecided still on the other thing. I'm really finding this quite difficult now.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I have things to decorate my gifts....but no more gifts, i will actually get upset if my person doesnt tell me anymore, i really will


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I've just finished making a part of mine! Took my ages and a lot of frustration trying out the best way! All my stuff arrived for their present this morning  so just need to think of one more thing then I'll be sorted!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Im fed up.


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Im just one the way home from pole dancing but whilst hanging upside down about half hour ago I had THE NEST idea ever! So going to go see if it exhists x x


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

im just waiting for what i ordered to get to me so i can send it hahahahaha


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

I went and visited my mum and I saw something she had and it is perfect for my victim! I just need to find one of my own now. Hurmmp.

At least, I hope it's perfect. Got to try and find a couple of little things to go with it and job done!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Still waiting for the post man to bring my Things for my person huff lol


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

katie200 said:


> Still waiting for the post man to bring my Things for my person huff lol


bank hol today so no mail :nono: mail tomorrow though


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

lol i only paid for my bits yesterday so prob wont recieve them for a few days still got a few bits to get but i know what im getting sorta lol


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

still waiting on mine to turn upfor my person  so i can send it lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

bexy1989 said:


> bank hol today so no mail :nono: mail tomorrow though


Pardon? What? Ay? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> bank hol today so no mail :nono: mail tomorrow though


:yikes::yikes::yikes::scared::scared::scared: noooo post ahhhhhh nooooo need post lol


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Pardon? What? Ay? xxxxxxxxxx


*shudder*

/facepalm :lol:

EDIT:

*sigh* katie it'll prob come tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

bexy1989 said:


> *shudder*
> 
> /facepalm :lol:
> 
> ...


Dark, dark times :frown2: xxxx


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Dark, dark times :frown2: xxxx


indeedy so! :lol:

gosh :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Up to 1000 likes on this thread!`


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> Up to 1000 likes on this thread!`


I did the one thousandth on purpose because it was 999 :lol: xxxx


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

That doesn't surprise me!!!


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

Alright Used up £15 on 2 things for my person and they are only little things, i'll have to acquire some more money  unless they believe in quality not quantity 

Should of gone to a less expensive shop


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> Alright Used up £15 on 2 things for my person and they are only little things, i'll have to acquire some more money  unless they believe in quality not quantity
> 
> Should of gone to a less expensive shop


I'm sure whatever you've already got will be fine  Afterall, it's the thought that counts! I'm sure nobody is expecting huge gifts.

I haven't spent loads on my person, although I want to get at least one more thing yet. One of my persons gifts didn't cost me anything but a few hours of my time.

It's meant to be a fun thing, nobody expects you to bankrupt yourself 

(Or am I going to end up looking like a complete cheapskate?! )


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> Alright Used up £15 on 2 things for my person and they are only little things, i'll have to acquire some more money  unless they believe in quality not quantity
> 
> Should of gone to a less expensive shop


mmm thats me as well ...mine is tiny, about the size of a penny  but it cost me about 15 quid with the thing i bought to put it in...so some sweets for the kids i think , should go down well..x


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

You guys are doing great  consider yourselves truly awesome!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

YEAH postman was nice to me today got some stuff ,just waiting for one more thing ,argh i hope it comes in time , and Oooooops my bugdet got to £30 ,but hey its fun


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> Alright Used up £15 on 2 things for my person and they are only little things, i'll have to acquire some more money  unless they believe in quality not quantity
> 
> Should of gone to a less expensive shop


dont worry hun im sure ur person will love it whatever it is no matter size etc


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> I'm sure whatever you've already got will be fine  Afterall, it's the thought that counts! I'm sure nobody is expecting huge gifts.
> 
> I haven't spent loads on my person, although I want to get at least one more thing yet. One of my persons gifts didn't cost me anything but a few hours of my time.
> 
> ...


nope you wont you hit the nail on the head hun x


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

this has been so much fun yay i still waiting for mine to come so i can send it but yay maga fun


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

katie200 said:


> this has been so much fun yay i still waiting for mine to come so i can send it but yay maga fun


yup agree i had 2 items turn up this morning but one i didnt order  i had a toy motorbike come with no return address so dont know where it come from other than ebay so i have had to mesage all the peeps i have boughed from to see who sent me the wrong item lol


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Woohoo! First item I ordered just arrived  It's well cute and funky!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

shells said:


> yup agree i had 2 items turn up this morning but one i didnt order  i had a toy motorbike come with no return address so dont know where it come from other than ebay so i have had to mesage all the peeps i have boughed from to see who sent me the wrong item lol


hahahahaha that must have been fun  im just waiting for 3 of mine to turn up two should come aroud the 5 may and one on it way yay


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> Woohoo! First item I ordered just arrived  It's well cute and funky!


yay yay yay thats great


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

bumping up the thread


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Got something now for my victims pets. =]

Just another little something to go with the main thing and then I'll be done.

Not sure what this little thing will be though.


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

right, gotta thing of something to get for my persons pets...but iv got no idea what ARGHHHH


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i have my person and there pets completed but just got to wait for them to come to me so i can send them hahahahaha


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

im going to keep looking and aquire some money before payday then start


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't shoot me.... but I think I'm finished! I have 5 things altogether!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Don't shoot me.... but I think I'm finished! I have 5 things altogether!


I have about that too little thing though hope my person like them shopping additive hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i have 5 things! just ordered the last 2 and when they come i will post them to my victim! it was a hard one but i got there!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I'm still waiting for the things for my person to come so I can send them well exited though lol  this has been totaly fun lol


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

so has everyone got to wait to the same date to open there gifts? thats how it normaly goes


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

Morning all! I've been ploughing away at my idea, and have some photos of it in stages - wish I could post them up but it would instantly give it away to my victim! Fingers crossed it should hopefully turn out good 

shell - would love it if we all opened up on the same day, but I doubt people would be able to sit there and not open it if it arrived a few days early! 

How many people are going to leave little clues with their gifts, and see if their victim guesses?


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

I've left clues on the gift tags


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

LyndaDanny said:


> I've left clues on the gift tags


I'm left clueless fullstop


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Are we ment to leave clues hmmmmmm hahahahahaha


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

how all your gift thing going mines going good waiting for them to arive so i can send them cant belive it a sunday nooo post grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:crying::crying: hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

still no further with my person, its not fair!


I want to be able to get my person something that'll be what they'd like, but i cant find owt

I dont wanna buy and "hope for the best" i want to buy and know they'll like it


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Has anyone noticed, we are always the same few posting on here, YET there are something like 30 in the gift swap  


Oh and I've still not got anything for my person


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

dont worry bex you will find something im sure. so far one of my bits has come through but its only small turns out its a collectors gift given at weddings lol bargain at 9quid woohoo no idea what im getting to go with it though


----------



## littleBichon (Oct 4, 2010)

Right, Im back. Ive had a weekend off from the computer and from my phone. I need to get my thinking cap on and crack on :S


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Its really bad if you've signed up for this and havent posted since, fair dos if you've been on holiday....but if you've been on hols, you shouldnt of signed up for this if you knew you were gonna be away.


Cos its not fair on the person buying for you if you dont post a thing
And its not fair on the person your buying for if your not taking a blind bit of notice!!!


I think Jamie may need to double check every person is still in, apart from the few that have had to drop out, just check people are still in


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i got mine sorted now just waiting on them heat sundays no post huff hahahahahaha


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Staysee said:


> Its really bad if you've signed up for this and havent posted since, fair dos if you've been on holiday....but if you've been on hols, you shouldnt of signed up for this if you knew you were gonna be away.
> 
> Cos its not fair on the person buying for you if you dont post a thing
> And its not fair on the person your buying for if your not taking a blind bit of notice!!!
> ...


yeah i totally agree with that jamie need to make sure everyone thats taking part is still in or not hey maybe a count up thread in order if you signed up please tell up your still about hahahahahahaha


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I wouldnt say everyones posted in here that signed up....altho tbh a few of us have kinda taken the thread over! haha


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have got a few things in and just waiting for one more 
I am soo excited about this its like christmas come early 

Oh i do have one problem tho 
I said i was going to buy a scrath card for my victim but do i buy a £2 or 2 £1 
Hmmmmm


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> I have got a few things in and just waiting for one more
> I am soo excited about this its like christmas come early
> 
> Oh i do have one problem tho
> ...


hmmmmmm hahahahhaha im exited too and a little shy but it is a bit like christmas hey lol


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah, I would hope that my autobiographical essay (!) that I posted on page 44 has helped my stalker in some way, and I'm lucky that my victim has been as helpful, as now I have a cracking idea to be getting on with 

But can I just say, in the nicest possible way, *that whilst this is meant to be challenging and exciting, it is also meant to be fun*. And that the fact that there's a fair few of us involved means no one is ever going to know everyone involved enough to make it easy when it comes to present buying

So could people please be responsible and post either a little list of likes/dislikes, or a post stating that they will not be posting a likes/dislikes, so people can get on with their challenge without waiting around for help that might not be making an appearance? Because we all know buying presents for people you *do know* can be hard enough, let alone a complete stranger. I know we all have obligations in life - but your stalker does too, and time wasted waiting around for a post is time taken from their own lives and own obligations. It only takes a minute and doesn't have to say a lot :3
I sense that some of the fun is taken out of it when you're pulling your hair out in frustration over your mystery victim that seems to have disappeared off the face of the earth - you can't stalk a person that isn't making an appearance, and it goes from being challenging, to down right impossible!
I'm reaping the benefits of having a very helpful victim, and I hope my stalker is doing the same!

And for the majority that have done - thank you! :3


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

GiddyKipper said:


> Yeah, I would hope that my autobiographical essay (!) that I posted on page 44 has helped my stalker in some way, and I'm lucky that my victim has been as helpful, as now I have a cracking idea to be getting on with
> 
> But can I just say, in the nicest possible way, *that whilst this is meant to be challenging and exciting, it is also meant to be fun*. And that the fact that there's a fair few of us involved means no one is ever going to know everyone involved enough to make it easy when it comes to present buying
> 
> ...


hahahahahahahahaha your post made me well laugh thats its so fomal but too right hahahahaha :tongue_smilie:


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

Lol, didn't want it to sound formal, but I feel really sorry for those with victims that have gone awol, I'd be going mad if my stalker was nowhere to be seen!


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

GiddyKipper said:


> Yeah, I would hope that my autobiographical essay (!) that I posted on page 44 has helped my stalker in some way, and I'm lucky that my victim has been as helpful, as now I have a cracking idea to be getting on with
> 
> But can I just say, in the nicest possible way, *that whilst this is meant to be challenging and exciting, it is also meant to be fun*. And that the fact that there's a fair few of us involved means no one is ever going to know everyone involved enough to make it easy when it comes to present buying
> 
> ...


well said hun couldnt have said it better myself
also dont forget that how many items or how big they are do not make a diffrence it is the thoughed and fun that matters


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I got one thing so far, got to get the second on wednesday, not sure on the 3rd one yet???????????????


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

GiddyKipper said:


> Lol, didn't want it to sound formal, but I feel really sorry for those with victims that have gone awol, I'd be going mad if my stalker was nowhere to be seen!


know it was good it made me laugh i need too having a weid day lol i feel for them too i found my person hard to start with lol


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

im just waiting for the bank holiday to be done with so my post man will bring the things i ordered huff hahahahahaha


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

my person still not given away but i know something she dont like so have gotten something along this line as payback to go with her gifts mwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
teach her to play ball


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I understand people have lifes and work, social etc etc

But if you signed up for this then shouldnt you kinda post something to help, yes create a little mystery as to what you like, but not posting at all isnt a mystery!

You signed up for this so you should do something, not forget about it unless you do have a real reason which would be fair enough, but if its just cos you forgot, then you shouldnt of signed up in the first place cos its not fair on everyone else who are working hard to buy gifts for thier victims


btw im not blaiming my victim as i know that my victim is busy! XD


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

Staysee said:


> I understand people have lifes and work, social etc etc
> 
> But if you signed up for this then shouldnt you kinda post something to help, yes create a little mystery as to what you like, but not posting at all isnt a mystery!
> 
> ...


Absolutely! Exactly what I'm talking about - it only makes it fair, and more fun for everyone involved! :3


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

shells said:


> my person still not given away but i know something she dont like so have gotten something along this line as payback to go with her gifts mwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> teach her to play ball


Its so NOT me then


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

shells said:


> my person still not given away but i know something she dont like so have gotten something along this line as payback to go with her gifts mwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> teach her to play ball


LOL after my essay it's deffo not me!


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Its so NOT me then


no your safe lol


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

Willing to send mine tomorrow if we find a good box for it is that okay?


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

shells said:


> my person still not given away but i know something she dont like so have gotten something along this line as payback to go with her gifts mwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> teach her to play ball


If its me...and you got me a banana...ima beat you with a stick


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

JJAK said:


> If its me...and you got me a banana...ima beat you with a stick


lmao no its not you but u just gave ur person a gooooooood idea  feel free to come n beat me with a stick am always willing to give new things a try lmao


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> Willing to send mine tomorrow if we find a good box for it is that okay?


im waiting till the last minute to post mine haha


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

bexy1989 said:


> im waiting till the last minute to post mine haha


same here plus got a lot going on a min so need to sort things out before i start wrapping things lol


----------



## littleBichon (Oct 4, 2010)

YES!

I think I just had a brain wave.

Also, I may not have been very fair with the telling of my likes..

Better late than never, although Im not a fussy one and will appreciate anything that is gifted to me..

-I love to make things
-I love handmade things
-I love floral things
-I lovelovelove Cath Kidston things
-I love my dog
-I love Chocolate and Sweets
-I love trinkets and little things
-I love keyrings

Im going to crack on now with some online shopping


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I think i should email a man about a dog......or w/e the quote is! XD


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

I don't think I have actually given any clues 

who wants some clues? 

click like if your my stalker and i'll post my likes/dislikes


----------



## littleBichon (Oct 4, 2010)

Just purchased my first thing!! 

Whooop!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks to a certain person who shall not post here saying who they are, i am well on my way now to finishing my gifts for my person, just gotta research a few things for tomorrows pop to plymouth


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Staysee said:


> I think i should email a man about a dog......or w/e the quote is! XD


LOL
thats exacally what i did


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

YAY YAY YAY

Pressie one, ordered, paid and posted. 
Pressie two, ordered and paid....waiting for confirmation of postage...although i dont think it will get here by friday  so may have to post my things one or two days late. 
not 100% sure of pressie 2's quality...so will see what its like when it arrives as to wether i send it or make a mad dash back to the shops!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

JJAK said:


> YAY YAY YAY
> 
> Pressie one, ordered, paid and posted.
> Pressie two, ordered and paid....waiting for confirmation of postage...although i dont think it will get here by friday  so may have to post my things one or two days late.
> not 100% sure of pressie 2's quality...so will see what its like when it arrives as to wether i send it or make a mad dash back to the shops!


you've got till the 21st to sent it


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

mines ordered


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Just waiting for the last thing to come in now ,
what happens when you get your gifts , do you post up when everyone has got theres


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Just waiting for the last thing to come in now ,
> what happens when you get your gifts , do you post up when everyone has got theres


yeah i think soooo hmmmmm hahahahaha


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

I haven't been posting on this thread much but I have been around and sooo wondering who has me I haven't a clue! I hope whoever has me hasn't found me to be too difficult but seriously I'm happy with anything Even a 10p lollypop

I've now got everything ordered for my person. It hasn't been easy as they haven't posted too much but I think (well hope they will like it). 

When is everyone posting and do we give a hint to who we are? One of my pressies could be a big hint if they have read some of my posts carefully.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Ya ya ya ya ya ya the postman came with 2nd the gifts I'm waiting on for my person ya that was good just a few more little things to cone and I can send it yayayayaya then hid for ever under my bed to be on the safe side hahahahahah


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

For anyone who is stuck on a last little thing to get their person
Check out my liver cake website
Willow's Place - Home


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Shopping today wasnt hugely succesfull....but when i went to one shop after something, they said it was a nice thing to buy and when i said it was for a friend they said it was even nicer to do it XD


But they didnt have it there, so will have to check online and have a good root about the t'internet


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm all done on my gifts now I think! Picked up the last few bits of my person this afternoon after my exam.


Babycham, Your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Got my gifts all ready to post off saturday morning, or I may even post it off tomorrow??????? Was a bit hard to find stuff for, but I went with what my daughter would of wanted.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I wouldnt say when your posting...cos if you do and then someone recieves it, they'll know it was you! XD


Oh, i did buy a lil extra for my persons pets XD haha


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Staysee said:


> I wouldnt say when your posting...cos if you do and then someone recieves it, they'll know it was you! XD
> 
> Oh, i did buy a lil extra for my persons pets XD haha


I wont post it yet then lolol never thought of that.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Im posting quite late i think but i dunno, havent had chance to get everything i want yet xx


----------



## littleBichon (Oct 4, 2010)

How much have people roughly spent?

and I cant decide if to put a little note in with a clue as to who its from...


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

im just researching mine, even my mums helping me! haha


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

littleBichon said:


> How much have people roughly spent?
> 
> and I cant decide if to put a little note in with a clue as to who its from...


I have spent just under £15, you wouldn't think it to look at it all.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I'm really happy with something that came for my person that I ordered I hope there happy With it too so hibating after this hahahahahaha


----------



## littleBichon (Oct 4, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I have spent just under £15, you wouldn't think it to look at it all.


I was aiming for £15 not got everything yet though ... getting excited now!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Spent around £15 i think...that dont include the stuff to decorate my victims present, which was only a pound or two anyway!


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

getting all exiting now isnt it


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

I've spent more than I should of. Got a bit carried away on ebay


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

its like the run up to christnas lol. im doing this in playgroup also so have bits coming through for 2 diffrent people  at least i know what one is in to


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

My present buying has unexpectedly ground to a halt after a very expensive vet visit this week  Hopefully I'll find some spare pennies soon so I can finish up.
If not I've probably already got enough bits tbh, I just don't FEEL done yet


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol: me excited too ,but have to appolagize to my poor poor victim ,no scratchcard sorry  but i have replaced it with something else , 
:nono::nono::nono: bad bad postman waiting for my last item to come


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm just wrapping mine up, along with all my stuff sold on Ebay!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> My present buying has unexpectedly ground to a halt after a very expensive vet visit this week  Hopefully I'll find some spare pennies soon so I can finish up.
> If not I've probably already got enough bits tbh, I just don't FEEL done yet


You could always send them your vet bill


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I'm just wrapping mine up, along with all my stuff sold on Ebay!


Make sure you pack the right parcel for the right person lolol


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> You could always send them your vet bill


Now there's an idea! Wonder if they've got a spare £250 lying around LOL

Or I'll send them the naughty cat that's causing the problems, though I don't fancy my chances of getting her into a box...


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

I cant find a 3rd pressie....so for now, its just the two. 
But going to get something for my persons animals and then we should be all sorted. i dont know my person that well...so ima say this "IM REALLY SORRY" i hope you like your bits and bobs...i do  id be really happy to recieve the two things iv brought...hope you like them too x


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Make sure you pack the right parcel for the right person lolol


Yeah if you recieve a clutch or an exhaust... then i have sent the wrong thing


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

When everybody gets there gifts do we post up here ,what we got and and who we sent gifts to who ???????????


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Yeah if you recieve a clutch or an exhaust... then i have sent the wrong thing


Just let me know who got the vibrator  (hope it ain't an old person)


----------



## Bellarina (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry if this has already been asked but are most people getting their gifts delivered to their own house then packaging them up together to post on?

I was going to order mine online & get them delivered to my person. I don't want them to feel left out if they are not all wrapped up etc & if they come in a few separate parcels.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Bellarina said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked but are most people getting their gifts delivered to their own house then packaging them up together to post on?
> 
> I was going to order mine online & get them delivered to my person. I don't want them to feel left out if they are not all wrapped up etc & if they come in a few separate parcels.


I would do that if your ebay name wasn't the same as your user name! My ebay is the same as here!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Bellarina said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked but are most people getting their gifts delivered to their own house then packaging them up together to post on?
> 
> I was going to order mine online & get them delivered to my person. I don't want them to feel left out if they are not all wrapped up etc & if they come in a few separate parcels.


I'm Getting mine delivered to my home as I like to make sure everything is OK / Not damaged and as described etc and also want to wrap it up. but I wouldn't mind if someone didn't do the same for me and just sent it on straight from the place it was brought from.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bellarina said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked but are most people getting their gifts delivered to their own house then packaging them up together to post on?
> 
> I was going to order mine online & get them delivered to my person. I don't want them to feel left out if they are not all wrapped up etc & if they come in a few separate parcels.


I'm getting my person posted to me then posting it to them


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> When everybody gets there gifts do we post up here ,what we got and and who we sent gifts to who ???????????


When we get the gift Jamie putting ip a thread to post them up on I think scary hey hahahahaha


----------



## littleBichon (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a question.. and hopefully my lucky person will answer haha..

Would you like to be sent something along the lines of an interest you already have but might be something you havent tried before..? 
ambigious!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

littleBichon said:


> I have a question.. and hopefully my lucky person will answer haha..
> 
> Would you like to be sent something along the lines of an interest you already have but might be something you havent tried before..?
> ambigious!


I bet im not your person but yes


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

littleBichon said:


> I have a question.. and hopefully my lucky person will answer haha..
> 
> Would you like to be sent something along the lines of an interest you already have but might be something you havent tried before..?
> ambigious!


I don't think I'm your victim, but yep


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

littleBichon said:


> I have a question.. and hopefully my lucky person will answer haha..
> 
> Would you like to be sent something along the lines of an interest you already have but might be something you havent tried before..?
> ambigious!


I don't think I'm your person but yep


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm pretty much sorted with the gift for my person but am a little concerned about this http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-...p-sign-up-thread-post2426838.html#post2426838 .
Have the people concerned been informed ?.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

JJAK said:


> I cant find a 3rd pressie....so for now, its just the two.
> But going to get something for my persons animals and then we should be all sorted. i dont know my person that well...so ima say this "IM REALLY SORRY" i hope you like your bits and bobs...i do  id be really happy to recieve the two things iv brought...hope you like them too x


If it's me I will be grateful with just one pressie no matter how small xxx


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Mr Giz said:


> I'm pretty much sorted with the gift for my person but am a little concerned about this http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-...p-sign-up-thread-post2426838.html#post2426838 .
> Have the people concerned been informed ?.


The last post on that thread seems to imply that Jamie sorted it all out


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Im slowly getting there  

I have one little thing thats reallly quite cute  and im picking the other thing up when im paid which sadly isnt till the 19th SO im posting really late :/ but we do have till the 21st to post so all is good


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

littleBichon said:


> I have a question.. and hopefully my lucky person will answer haha..
> 
> Would you like to be sent something along the lines of an interest you already have but might be something you havent tried before..?
> ambigious!


I have a feeling I'm your victim but yes


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

littleBichon said:


> I have a question.. and hopefully my lucky person will answer haha..
> 
> Would you like to be sent something along the lines of an interest you already have but might be something you havent tried before..?
> ambigious!


I have no idea who has me but if I am your person then the answer is Yes.


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

i do believe mygift has arrived its on top of my freezer out of site as i knoe ill be in it lol 
im still waiting for my bits iv ordered for my vic to come through


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

shells said:


> i do believe mygift has arrived its on top of my freezer out of site as i knoe ill be in it lol
> im still waiting for my bits iv ordered for my vic to come through


Blimey! Someone was on the ball


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I should really order the last bit of my gift tonight, just looking into it though it takes a while to come through the post....so i can have it sent directly to my person and they wont know its a gift and the packaging with give it away

Or have it sent to me which may take up to 2 weeks and then onto my victim....only problem is though that part of this gift is large and may cost a bit on packaging for myself, wheras its all in the price from where i'd get it!

Altho i do have another choice, which would turn up in a box [i think] so should stop the person from opening it!

I may have to PM someone....dont offer up, i'll pick someone who's online and posting in here currently!


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Heart stopping moment just now...

Was wrapping up a box, very nice and neat like (or at lest trying to!) to put the gifts in. Wrapped up the gifts and went to put them in the box, only to find that they didn't fit!! I shuffled them around a bit and bent one of them over (just the cardboard packaging!) and now it fits in fine (with a bit of padding!) 


FEW!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i will be sending mine for my person with in the weak yay hope they like it i do


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

Grief I've not even fisnished mine yet! You guys are putting me to shame!


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

Chinquary said:


> Heart stopping moment just now...
> 
> Was wrapping up a box, very nice and neat like (or at lest trying to!) to put the gifts in. Wrapped up the gifts and went to put them in the box, only to find that they didn't fit!! I shuffled them around a bit and bent one of them over (just the cardboard packaging!) and now it fits in fine (with a bit of padding!)
> 
> FEW!


I HATE moments like that! I'm like... oh no. Oh no. OH NO! *Heart stops* *panics* ...waiiiiit a minute *tweak* Ah, awesome, sorted!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I gotta get a box yet for my stuff, so it wont be sent til sometime next week


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

I really didn't think it was going to go in! =p

I won't be posting it yet. Just wanted to make sure it was sorted for when I do.

Need to write a little note card yet. =]


----------



## Bellarina (Feb 4, 2009)

I know what I'm getting for my person, but as I'm going on holiday for a week tomorrow I haven't ordered it yet. So I hope they won't be disappointed if when it doesn't arrive until the following week.


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Just nipped home on my break, pressie one was delivered but needed a signature so iv gotta go post depot tomorrow to get it. Pressie two is little and iv opened it to check and oh my gosh it is beautiful, dead cute and really good quality (i was worried about the quality and finish) im so so so happy now. Hows everyone else feeling??


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm done buying, just worrying over the presentation of my second bit.... not sure what to do, decisions decisions


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

the little bits have arrived still got the main bit to get now


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

I no exactly what im getting  i've got my little bit, just need to get the last two or three bits


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I've come to a sudden halt on mine, as something i was planning would give me away once it arrives as my name would be on it and it requires my address.....so theyd work out who i was!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

ok back to the original idea!!!



CAN I MAKE A SUGGESTION!


Cos what im now ordering will go straight to the person, as of TODAY....should you recieve any kind of parcel and you know you didnt order anything, can we not open a thing.....cos this thing is gonna be sent to my person from the seller and so i dont know what it'll say on the packaging!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I just hope this idea dont leave my details on it too



OMG IM IN SUCH A PICKLE!!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

just getting something to put mine in and then i can send it to my person feeling ok about what i got for my person hope they like it


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm done. Wrapped, boxed up and ready to go


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

just gotta get a box, some wrapping paper and a card now  SORTED  

My bits are only little...but their cute *thumbs up*


----------



## Bellarina (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry to be really dim but I do have the worst memory in the whole world so I have probably read the answer to this already, but do we write on the card etc who the gift is from or will it be revealed on here afterwards


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Staysee said:


> I just hope this idea dont leave my details on it too
> 
> OMG IM IN SUCH A PICKLE!!!


All you can do is do your best and hope nothing gets given away. If it does you've done all you could and everyone will probably find out who they had in the end anyway (I guess )


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

my victim is now sorted :lol: :lol: just got a few more bits and bobs today so thats it

just going to buy a nice box to put everything in next weekend then i will get it posted...i hope they like what i have bought them

juliex


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

Mine went in the post this morning. So someone should be getting something mid week hopefully


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bellarina said:


> Sorry to be really dim but I do have the worst memory in the whole world so I have probably read the answer to this already, but do we write on the card etc who the gift is from or will it be revealed on here afterwards


nope you dont put who it from its a secaret shhhhhh lol


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh my some of you are so organised :lol: Mine will be posted the last week no doubt


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

just realised my last little novelty item wont get to me untill may 16-june2nd so may not arrive on time  didnt realise its coming from hong kong


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

:lol::lol: posting mine next week got everything now :thumbup::thumbup:

hahahahah and i got a parcel today  not opening it yet tho


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> :lol::lol: posting mine next week got everything now :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> hahahahah and i got a parcel today  not opening it yet tho


i got mine the other day am soo tempted but being good  i nearly did open it by mistake as am waiting for bits from ebay lol lukily realised in time the name is diffrent lol


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

shells said:


> i got mine the other day am soo tempted but being good  i nearly did open it by mistake as am waiting for bits from ebay lol lukily realised in time the name is diffrent lol


so are we all waiting till we all have received then open them together one evening


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I think everyone should have posted on the same day :lol:
I thought we had till the 21st 
Am i wrong?


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> I think everyone should have posted on the same day :lol:
> I thought we had till the 21st
> Am i wrong?


nope it is the 21st hun mine will be posted around then


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> so are we all waiting till we all have received then open them together one evening


i think that would be nice if we did


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

It's going to be awkward for me to get to a post office after work next week, which is why it went today


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> I think everyone should have posted on the same day :lol:
> I thought we had till the 21st
> Am i wrong?


yeah your right you have up to the 21st to post


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank god :lol:
Still got the fancy decor bits to get :thumbup:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

i cant post mine. 
Ones still at the post depot (i think..its either my parcel or my provisional  ) and the other iv not wrapped yet!!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

I've got all mine now. Just got to wrap it. Will probably send nearer to the 20th seeing as others are doing that as well.


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Guys this is so lame, but...


I had a dream about the gift swap last night!!

I'd received a parcel, opened it and inside were loads on miniature Lint chocolate eggs and a really pretty tea set! 

I wonder if I am predicting the future? 
To my stalker - I won't be disappointed if you haven't got me this.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> so are we all waiting till we all have received then open them together one evening


awww I think that'd be really nice :smile:


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok, I'm back from my holiday. 

How are we all doing?


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Ok, I'm back from my holiday.
> 
> How are we all doing?


im getting there 

oh i love you sig aswell  i was going to put it as my fb status the other day :lol:

i saw if you can't buy happiness steal and em goes 'its the northern way' so naturally that went up :lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Ok, I'm back from my holiday.
> 
> How are we all doing?


getting there i think haha


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Jamie said:


> Ok, I'm back from my holiday.
> 
> How are we all doing?


Alright...i think, well, more i hope! 
gotta sit in till 1ish to see if this silly plumber turns up then im off into town for a box and something to wrap it in and a card. (and some paint...but thats irrelivent to this thread!)

Just gotta go pick a parcel up thats at the post depot...but i think that could be my provisional...so quick, everyone off the roads!!

how was your holiday??


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Got all my little gifts just go to wrap each one up and post it this week end.  
Are you doing a thread for the Revealing of the sender's.


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Im all finished  packed and ready to go  

Although, im not going to post till the end of this week sometime  Im so glad i went with my instincts and got this pressie


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Chinquary said:


> Guys this is so lame, but...
> 
> I had a dream about the gift swap last night!!
> 
> ...


How freaked out will you be if you actually get that!  



JJAK said:


> Alright...i think, well, more i hope!
> gotta sit in till 1ish to see if this silly plumber turns up then im off into town for a box and something to wrap it in and a card. (and some paint...but thats irrelivent to this thread!)
> 
> Just gotta go pick a parcel up thats at the post depot...but i think that could be my provisional...so quick, everyone off the roads!!
> ...


The holiday was amazing thanks, the best week of my life! 



xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Got all my little gifts just go to wrap each one up and post it this week end.
> Are you doing a thread for the Revealing of the sender's.


Yeah we should start a new thread for recieved gifts....with pictures!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

My stalker just just sent me another gift today 
havent opend them yet tho :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Ok, I'm back from my holiday.
> 
> How are we all doing?


Really good, have planned exactly what to get. One thing is on order the other all done.
:001_smile:

Jamie, my mum says we have to get you something ( I did tell her you like cake) So you're gonna have to give us your address so we can send you thank you gift for organising all this 

Hope you had a lovely hols


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone thinks they know who their stalker is? I've been thinking I wonder if its this person, actually no I think it is this person, nope this person. but then I don't think everyone has been posting on this thread, so actually I have no idea lol. I also keep wondering if someone has guessed i am their stalker.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

My lil Babies said:


> Just wondering if anyone thinks they know who their stalker is? I've been thinking I wonder if its this person, actually no I think it is this person, nope this person. but then I don't think everyone has been posting on this thread, so actually I have no idea lol. I also keep wondering if someone has guessed i am their stalker.


  i have no idea who my stalker is 
I have 2 pressies from them tho


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

My lil Babies said:


> Just wondering if anyone thinks they know who their stalker is? I've been thinking I wonder if its this person, actually no I think it is this person, nope this person. but then I don't think everyone has been posting on this thread, so actually I have no idea lol. I also keep wondering if someone has guessed i am their stalker.


I've been trying to guess mine, I've narrowed it down to 3 people that I think it MIGHT be, but I'm probably way off lol

My bits will be sent off on Saturday, hope my victim likes them


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

nope i have no clue who my stalker is


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

only just ordered my gifts lol I hope my person has a sense of humor


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Just got mine to box up now will be sending this week , oh and poor victim of mine ,  i do hope you like


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Go to get mine sent really soon for my person how they like it.


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

i havnt got a clue who my stalker is....

But, whoever it is....

if i dont like my gifts ima hunt you down and beat you with a stick 

*
JUST KIDDING *


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Can someone explain this to me? Really don't have the patience to sit and read 93 pages


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

ajohnson said:


> Can someone explain this to me? Really don't have the patience to sit and read 93 pages


A few of us members agreed to be part of a Gift Swap, each one have an address of a member and we go out and buy a gift with minumum spend of £5. they dont know who is sending them the gifts so it is all a big mystery, good eh!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

My gift is now out of my hands! 

Iv given it to OH to post so that neither me or you lot know when iv posted! makes it that bit more misterious!


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

This is amazing. (Now I actually know what it is!)


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Did it get sorted from when I dropped out? 

xxxx


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

i had another bit through from ebay today think someone s gonna have a lill bit of a shock when they open it  sending mine on the weekend


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Did it get sorted from when I dropped out?
> 
> xxxx


Absolutely no idea


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Did it get sorted from when I dropped out?
> 
> xxxx


I think so, going by jamie's post, I took it that it had anyway xx


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> I think so, going by jamie's post, I took it that it had anyway xx


Brilliant  xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

JJAK said:


> My gift is now out of my hands!
> 
> Iv given it to OH to post so that neither me or you lot know when iv posted! makes it that bit more misterious!


Even more mysterious when your OH is walking around with earings or a pink purse


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Buster's Mummy said:


> Even more mysterious when your OH is walking around with earings or a pink purse


LOL

Its not quite that bad, i wrapped it up for him, gave him some money and said "post this between today and sunday tarr fanx"


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

I'm know everything im getting my victim  just waiting for payday and it'll all be posted on the same day


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

my gift is till in the process of being made :001_smile:


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

celicababe1986 said:


> my gift is till in the process of being made :001_smile:


Oooh am I not the only one doing a handmade gift?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> Oooh am I not the only one doing a handmade gift?


I've made something for mine!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> Oooh am I not the only one doing a handmade gift?


Its handmade, but not by me! 

If I had attempted to make something myself the person recieving it would be insulted lol!! I am talentless lol!!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm really liking the effort you guys are putting into this!


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

well im doing two diffrent gift swap things and have just wraped one up only got part of my victims bits for this one getting the last on sat, however i forgot wrapping papper so have wrapped my playgroup one in the kids wrapping paper oh well hehe


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Hey I can't find the who are you thread anyone seen it if so could some dump it so I can cos I need to find it thankyou how you all getting on with you gift and stuff I'm still getting mine reddy


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

What happens if someone DOESN'T do their part and hasn't told you they dropped out? Name and shame? Blood hunt?


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

Gratch said:


> What happens if someone DOESN'T do their part and hasn't told you they dropped out? Name and shame? Blood hunt?


I'll set the Tarantula on them


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Gratch said:


> What happens if someone DOESN'T do their part and hasn't told you they dropped out? Name and shame? Blood hunt?


thats guarenteed to be my stalker......its the story of my life :cryin:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

LyndaDanny said:


> I'll set the Tarantula on them


lmao they may love spiders though 


celicababe1986 said:


> thats guarenteed to be my stalker......its the story of my life :cryin:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


yup same here lol


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

As stated in the very beginning, anyone who doesn't send a gift but gladly recieves one will be named and shamed! It was in the rules, so no excuses.

Anyone who doesn't get a gift will probably get something from me 

Although I have every faith in this forum, I think everyone will do their bit


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Right well i was going to post mine this afternoon but completly forgot the wrapping paper and tape 
 got the box to post it tho 
Oh and poor little victim of mine , i think / hope you will like it


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Has anyone recieved their gift yet?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Jamie said:


> As stated in the very beginning, anyone who doesn't send a gift but gladly recieves one will be named and shamed! It was in the rules, so no excuses.
> 
> Anyone who doesn't get a gift will probably get something from me
> 
> Although I have every faith in this forum, I think everyone will do their bit


:yikes: am I in the clear though? :crying:

xxxx


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

I was going to put something hand made in mine, but I wasn't sure what sort of jewellery my person would like. =/

I paint glass too, but was too worried about it breaking.

Still got time to throw something hand made in. I might take a little trip to a craft shop on Thursday and see if I can pick up some sort of relevant charm or something...


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> :yikes: am I in the clear though? :crying:
> 
> xxxx


Yes 

You the other person who dropped out sent me a PM. So I was able to swap the draw around. No problem


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Jamie said:


> Has anyone recieved their gift yet?


I have recived 2 so far 
but havent opened them yet


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Jamie said:


> Yes
> 
> You the other person who dropped out sent me a PM. So I was able to swap the draw around. No problem


WIN    

xxxx


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Tomorrow i shall get a box and then once home it shall all be packed and wrapped and decorated and the last piece ordered and then this bit at home will be posted near the end of the week....


weeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

I feel so bad as i cant post mine till the 19th/20th but everyone else seems to be posting now


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> I feel so bad as i cant post mine till the 19th/20th but everyone else seems to be posting now


dont worry bexy, im rubbish at remembering to do things, no doubt mine will be posted late! XD


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Well I hope mine isn't late! I'm hoping for chocolate as I ran out!













(kidding! but no seriously, if it's late I'll hurt Emma)


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Gratch said:


> Well I hope mine isn't late! I'm hoping for chocolate as I ran out!
> 
> (kidding! but no seriously, if it's late I'll hurt Emma)


I love the 'i'll hurt emma bit' :lol: it was my fault she was tired earlier :lol:


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

Jamie said:


> Has anyone recieved their gift yet?


got mine through its ontop of my fridge out of site


bexy1989 said:


> I feel so bad as i cant post mine till the 19th/20th but everyone else seems to be posting now


iv not posted mine yet wont have my last bit untill saturday


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Ooooh, i wonder if OH has posted mine today 

Im really excited and cant wait for my person to get their pressies and open them. I feel i cudda put abit more thought and effort into pressies now but iv happy with what i brought and have every faith me person (hopfully) will love them


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

OFFICIAL FINISHED SHOPPING!


Yup, now all i need to do is send what i've got at home, should wrap it first and then get a box and get to the post office! hahaha



I dont like to be smug, but part of the present i've bought i am more then more then certain they'll love...its just the other part they may chuck back at me! XD haha


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm sure they'll love it  Or atleast not hate it! Hoping mine like theirs also, not sure if I gave myself away by saying mine is sent already!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

sending mine soooon hope my person like it  :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Gratch said:


> I'm sure they'll love it  Or atleast not hate it! Hoping mine like theirs also, not sure if I gave myself away by saying mine is sent already!


Naughty naughty! hahaha

Mine could of already been sent.....yeah, if it wasnt sat in my house still! XD


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

not long to go now  when my vic gets there gift they will now its from someone with kids thats for sure


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

got my gift today for my vic well infact my 4 yr old chose it soo really hope my vic likes it  gonna post it opn monday


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

shells said:


> got my gift today for my vic well infact my 4 yr old chose it soo really hope my vic likes it  gonna post it opn monday


i am sure your vic will


----------



## Bellarina (Feb 4, 2009)

I've just got back from holiday today & I've just ordered the first part of my gift & searching for the other bit-I know what I want but can't find it! eeeeek.

Really excited about this now


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

katie200 said:


> i am sure your vic will


thanks hun its not something id normaly get as is verry girly in my opinion lol but my son was adament (soz spelling) that it was realllllllllly pretty so mommy must get it love him


----------



## Bellarina (Feb 4, 2009)

I have been online for hours now trying to find this one particular thing but nothing seems right! And I have no idea if my poor victim will even like it, but I've got it into my head thats what I want to get!


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

Bellarina said:


> I have been online for hours now trying to find this one particular thing but nothing seems right! And I have no idea if my poor victim will even like it, but I've got it into my head thats what I want to get!


im sure you will find it and your vic will love it


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

shells said:


> thanks hun its not something id normaly get as is verry girly in my opinion lol but my son was adament (soz spelling) that it was realllllllllly pretty so mommy must get it love him


awwwwwwwwwwww bless kids know best hey


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bellarina said:


> I have been online for hours now trying to find this one particular thing but nothing seems right! And I have no idea if my poor victim will even like it, but I've got it into my head thats what I want to get!


hahahaha im like that know what i wana get and spend weaks hunting it down haha


----------

